# Woking Nuffield part 19



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

im first!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

1st the worst 2nd the BEST!!!  who is going to be the 3rd with the hairy chest 

Bendy-Hope you had a good night, what you doing up so early  

Taking my cat to the vet in a minute she has a bald belly  

Have a nice day everyone 
Emmaxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

HI all 

I am the hairy chest.    . 

Sho, so sorry the witch came. i had a similar experince a while back was convinced i was pg. this horrid rollercoaster never gives us a break 
.

When is cheesy back? it seems like shes been gone for ages?

Im studying today boring boring. 

Lucy


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thought I'd be the hairy chest, blame that on the PCOS though!! 

Emma - if your cat has baldy bits do you think she might want to take some of my excess hair?  

Bendy - did you wet the bed? It's Saturday morning for goodness sake. I would have just been woken by DH with a nice cup of tea at that time!! He's had to work today at last minute but hopefully he'll be home early and we can have a snuggle on the sofa tonight [br]: 2/09/06, 11:47Just notice you posted 3rd Luc... I'll let you have the hairy chest


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Luc-Cheesy is back on the 6th sept cant wait i have missed her  hope you have a nice weekend planned

Fingers-Cor wish my d/f would bring me tea in bed, he only does it when im ill  yeah if you have any hair to spare she would like that keep her belly warm  she has an allergy so the vet gave her a jab and he said that she should stop licking and scratching and her hair will take about 1 mth or more to grow back  
Stan and ollie are so much bigger than there last pics bless them

Enjoy your weekends girls


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hope cheesy brings us all a stick of rock!! Where did she go on honeymoon?

Emma - Dh only brings me tea in bed very occasionly. Think he felt guilty about agreeing to work today when he should have been off.. don't really mind, it's easier to get on and do housework when he is out of the way  

Plenty of hair to spare will send it your puss cats way!! Poor little cat having an allergy, wonder if she is allergic to humans like some humans allergic to cats  

Stan and Ollie are even bigger now just not got any recent photos, will take one and load it on soon


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-Cheesy went to Italy as she didnt want to fly far because of bubs 
Cant wait to see their new pics will try and put one of my cats Henrys pic up later 
Off to go fruit and veg shopping now, already been to the vet, cleaned the conservatory and taken the cat beds to the launderette as d/f doesnt want them in our washing machine   MEN!!!!

Enjoy your day
Emmaxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all!!

I'm suffering today with bad period pains from hell. So I'm mopeing and about to confine myself to the sofa with a pillow and plenty of tea. Just had a cream scone. Mmmmmm my favourites.

Emma are you leaving Woking? I must have missed something in the posts. I have to scan read to catch up.

how's it going Wildcat? Are you coping with any side effects from this cycle?


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello everyone!

What a horrible cold day it is. Having DIY to do with DH isn't making it any better! 

We are a real bunch of animal lovers on here aren't we? Thought I'd change my bear piccie to one of my lovely little furry bundle of joy! Just a tad amaller than KTx's GSDs!! 

Had first acu session today. It was good. Will definetely be giving it a go during second attempt. Needle in left hand stung a bit but others were just kind of tingly which is fine.

Have a fab weekend all. [br]: 2/09/06, 13:39Ooops tht was meant so say a tad *smaller*


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Lucky Cheesy... weather has got to be better in Italy than it is here today!!!

Emma - hope you aren't doing too much hon.. can't wait to see a pic of Henry...

Sho - sorry you having horrid AF ... at least it is the type of day for chilling on the sofa with tea and cream cakes take it easy

Barney Bear - what a cutie pie - what is his/her name? Where did you have your acu? ...

Got to go shopping now and then a huuuuuuuuuuge pile of ironing awaits when I get back   so I'll chat with y'all later


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

My furry friend is called Lewis. He is a real star...a very good listener!!  

Had acu with Dr Johnson at West End. The Nuffield recommended him so I thought I'd give it a go!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Afternoon Girls.....and you can see i am not at Kempton winning lots of money on the horses.....too cold and  so going to watch the England game and then go to my friends 31st Bday party 
Indian last night was delicious and have left overs for lunch today....yummy
I think I am the only girl without a furry friend   Barney - lewis looks so cute
Hope this weather improves...catch up with you all later
Love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

i dont have any fury friends either. dh is very allergic to them as well as loads of other things. wimp   . 

Alipali, have a nice time at the party. 

Luc


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

At least i am not alone....DH hates anything thats furry, that bites, that smells, sheds hair.....so a goldfish is all i would be allowed. He is a right wimp, he wont even go round to any of my friends houses if they have dogs, he had a bad experience with one in the army   
Am looking forward to the party, DH doesn't want to go as all they will be talking about is school as most people there will be teachers. 
Hope you have a good weekend. R u up to anything exciting ??
Love Ali xxxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Whatcha!!

What a grotty old day! We just went for a walk down by the canal and got blown about something terrible.

I am also furry friendless although I do have 2 georgous godcats belonging to fingersarecrossed as of yesterday!!

14 more sleeps till we wake the snowbabes!!  cant wait   

Hope you are all well, I have to do DH quotes and invoices now boring boring boring!!!  


Gill


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Gill,
Just lost my post so will start again. 
Wow, can't believe its only 14 days left for you, what are you having to do to prepare yourself for the FET?
I am hoping that AF arrives on time so i can start TX. I was reading a thread about ICSI success stories and was concerned to read that on a short protocol you produce less follies, i only produced 4 mature follies on my last cycle so am starting to worry.....any advise please girls  

Maybe I can be a god mother to someones furry friend...any offers girls, cats dogs bunnies...love them all  
Have a good weekend
love Ali xxxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ali

I just lost mine too!!!

I am still on buserelin and take 4mg of progynova daily increasing to 6mg next week, I am still having accupuncture and my accupuncturist said this tx plan is far more in tune with my natural cycle, and generally I am alot more calmer and positive this time round! 

Im sure Woking know what they are doing with regards to your short protocol, why have they put you on a short one this time??

And its QUALITY not QUANTITY that counts!!

Bring on the   

love and 
Gill xxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Not sure why I am on the short protocol really... mr R said they like to change things a bit after 3 unsuccessful cycles. I was on buserilin and the highest dose of menopur b4. I am going to make a list of questions when i go in next. I hoping Wildcat maybe able to shed some light on why the sort protocol.
I know its quality not quantity but this time they were only grade 3 eggs and i only got 3 that were anygood. He did say my age was a factor. With hindsight i wish i had started this IVF rollercoaster alot earlier on.  
Hope all goes well for you, yes we need lots of     
Love and   Ali xxxxx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Ali * - You can certainly be godmother to my furry pal Lewis, wouldn't want you to feel left out now!!  Did you get my email BTW? Remember I am aka Zigzag! Hope the short protocol brings you lots of luck and you get that lovely well deserved


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

What an awful day  
Ali indian im jealous  have a nice time at the party tonight and dont know the answer to your question re short protocol  you can be godmother to my cats if you like i have 3 portia,Jasmine and henry 

Gill and lucy 
Barney-lewis is a cutie too ahhhhh  will be having acup with David too i think, does he meet you at woking before e/t and after or do you go to him and how far is it? i know the one in the hand hurts wait till you have the one at the top of your head and in your ears    

Fingers-Is the ironing done yet  i have been so busy went to the vet, cleaned the conservatory (dont let the cleaner do that as thats the cats house)  went to take the cat beds to wash and dry at the launderette, went to get some fruit and veg and order a spare part for the hoover, then off shopping tonight 

Hope you have a lovely evening will see if i can get Henry's pic up 

Sho-Sorry your getting bad a/f pains, i must admit its been nice not having one since june  lucky you with the tea and scone


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma, sounds like you are having a very busy day! Good feeling when all these little jobs are done tho! Think David works from the West End and Chobham surgeries, about 5-10 mins from the Nuffield. I am lucky as they are both on my side of Woking if you see what I mean so only about 15 mins for me. I had 2 in the feet, 2 in the hands and one top of the head (bizarre!!)   It can only help so might as well give it a go this time.

Ali - Have a great time at the party tonight and I hope you don't have to drag DH too much!! I think teacher chat is very interesting (ahem... ...or maybe not!)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Barney i did pick up his number when i was at woking tuesday so will see my normal acup lady then will see him just before e/t and after like i did last time except i saw his collegue Beth
Have now uploaded Henry


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

No didnt wet the bed this morning 

Was up ealry but not sure y as had far too many last night......had doubles for you all and a few spare too !!

Just got up, went back to bed at about 2 as i was feeling sooooo rough!! Got to get ready for tomo, going out for lucn with the girls so will be plenty of wine flowing!

Em your not leaving woking are you? Your right-what rubbish weather! Chilly and wet...booooooooo

Whats everyone up 2 tongiht? X factor is a must!!!

B.x[br]: 2/09/06, 17:29Eveyones has such cute little pets![br]: 2/09/06, 17:31Ok did Luc leave woking and go to the ARGC?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

aaaaahhhhhhhhhhh - bless beautiful henry.. am about 3/4 of way through ironing and had to stop for a cuppa and my ff fix!!!!   Will finish the rest off soon, only I've been ultra efficient today and done 3 loads of washing and that'll need ironing tomorrow   
Does anyone actually enjoy ironing? 

Gill -  your godcats are misbehaving and are having a big ruck at the moment in the bath .... very strange!! (It is empty by the way!!)

Barney Bear - Lewis is lovely, thats another good thing about pets they always listen, god if Stan and Ollie could talk they could tell some stories let me tell you!!  

Ali Pali - enjoy the party, hope AF turns up when you want her to!! 

Bendy - you'd better have a drink tonight to keep your blood alcohol level up, if you continue to drink all weekend you won't get a hangover ( says the voice of experience  )

Best get back to the ironing!!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

no bendy still with woking starting  dreg tommorow 

so is emma leaving?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No im not leaving   who started that rumour   could you really see me leaving Mr R...I DONT THINK SOOOOO!!!  

Bendy-Glad you had a good night and lunch tomorrow you lucky girly 

Fingers-I hate ironing


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma, i thought it a bit odd i have to admit. i knew it would break your heart to leave lover boy   . we all know your   lies with mr r.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

oh Lucy i dont see him as a lover boy   just as god really, when i see him my eyes open really wide and i cant help but smile   i would love to have a father like him, bet he is a really good one 

 i know what your all thinking


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

[br]: 2/09/06, 17:54Only joking Emma! I know that if, sorry, WHEN we get out BFP then I will be first in line to join the Mr R fan club!!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Barney, 

You have a point there. emma you could start one up. did you see x factor last week a girl started up a louis walsh fan club and had 20 members or soemthing. i bet mr r would have more members than that.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Luc - Mr R would def have more than 20 members!   We could get t shirts done!!!    

Better go and help DH with dinner. He is making his fab Jamie Oliver curry from scratch...bless!  Have a good evening everyone. Chat soon xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

ive had that jamie oliver curry before it was yummy. dh's mum made it for us. think if emma starts the mr r one ill start a mr c one too otherwise he will feel left out and although i dont want to  him like em does mr r, he is lovely and i dont want him to feel  .


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Still not finished the ironing - I really must try to engineer meeting Mr R, I'm under Mr C and he seems lovely but Mr R has such a following ... still once BFP happens I promise I will  whoever is the nearest doctor... 

[br]: 2/09/06, 18:22have you seen this months photo competition - must be a pic of you and your pet!!        

could be any of the above!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello girls
Just quickly passing by so thought I'd say hellllloooooooo.
Concert went really well last night and today I played for a wedding. They made us play outside! Under a gazeebo.....it was just about dry (instruments don't do rain!) but soooo windy the music stands kept falling over! Playing for a wedding fair tomorrow so busy weekend.
Obviously been wearing my pink spotted wellies with my evening dress....I look so glam, might even start a new craze...maybe I could do diamonte encrusted wellies?   
Sounds like just about every one is on good form on here. Glad to hear noone is leaving us!
Better go as dh is cooking me a yummy dinner and I am soooo hungry plus the fact not my house or computer so hadn't better stay on it too long.
Still struggling in my hormonally challenged way...this sniffing stuff is much worse than the Buseriline was. Still if it works it will all be worth while and I did give dh a big   and said sorry for being like this and he said it was ok....mind you that could be coz he's scared to say anything else!    
Anyway had better go so lol to you all and hope your Sundays live up to their names and are more sunny than your saturdays (day for sitting I presume...... so bad weather doesn't affect that as long as you can sit inside that is!)
lol
Minow x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Minow, 

Good luck for tommorro hope the rain stays away for you. i had a horrid feeling the sniffing would be worse. im starting tommorrow. had buserilin the last two times so synarel is new for me. what differences are you finding? why did they decide to put you on the synarel? 

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-mmmmmm curry what a good d/h  

Lucy-Didnt see x factor last week  might get some badges done too also tea towels, mugs, key rings  

Have a good evening ladies im off to sainsbury's in a minute  

Minow-Good luck tomorrow


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali, I'm on the short protocol because I ovulated 2 hours before egg collection last time and they only managed to get 5 eggs   so they decided this time that Buserelin didn't work for me and put me on cetrotide and Menopur - I'm assuming that you don't need to dreg with cetrotide as this is supposed to stop me from ovulating until they need me to. I'm glad that I dont have to take the Cetrotide 2 weeks earlier (as per long protocol) as it's too damn expensive! 

It's going well so far, not really felt any side effects yet and I've grown 9 follies so far and they are all of a good size for starting out (11-13) - At this point last time I had grown 12 but their sizes ranged from 8 to 15mm!

I'm sure you will be fine in producing good follies - maybe the buserelin had a nasty effect on you which is why they are putting you on short one this time?  You can ask the nurses though, they are so helpful - give them a call on Monday as it will help put your mind at rest.

Sounds like everyone else has had a good day today, even though the weather is naff.  I took my friend to the airport and waved goodbye, and me and MrWildcat have spent the day playing Hitman on the Xbox360 and watching tv snuggled up. mmmmmm.

We are off again now to stuff out faces with junk food for the evening and just cosy up away from the wind and rain.

I think we should get emma a fan club t-shirt with I   Mr R on the front


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat   very funny, follies sound good


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all having a good weekend, went to Red Bull Air Race today, took 4 hours to get there, traffic was really bad, got to see Stonehenge though, bit of a let down, said a few words as we drove past to bring me luck for when I start treatment, there was people kneeling on the floor, looked like they were praying, hence the reason for my few words, you never know may bring me good luck.
Well back to the air race, after 4 hours in the car and dh moaning about other drivers finally got to find out it was not going ahead due to the terrible weather, so another 4 hours home, of to doggie show tomorrow with my 2 boys in Chobham.
Have a good weekend all.

Love Myra xxx
[br]: 2/09/06, 23:00Emma

Sorry love, all the best for Monday, I will be thinking of you, stay strong and healthy

Love Myra


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-  stonehenge was a bit of a let down  seeing as the show was off you should of knelt down with the rest of them 
As anyone heard of the fertility (mans bits and pieces) which is etched into a hill and if you lay on it its meant to be magic and apparently some people have got pg soon after  cant think where it is though...anyone know what im talking about, we could all take a day trip there 
hope your having a good weekend


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening girls...just got back from the party and was a very good girl and only had 1 glass of wine. Later on they got out all these different flavoured schnapps....vanilla, hazelnut....they smelt sooooooooo nice but I resisted. DH didn't come, wanted to watch the football and X factor.....how sad.
Wildcat - i will give the hospital a call just to put my mind at rest, glad everything is going well for you.
Emma - what a fluffy pussy    sorry couldn't resist
Minow - have fun tomorrow, your welly design sounds great   
Barney and Emma - would love to be your furry babies godmother...thankyou   
I think a Mr R fan club sounds great, a calendar would be good, one photo could be the top of his head    
You girls are very lucky to have DH that cook for you, I don't think mine knows where the kitchen is  
He makes me a coffee know and then and I must admit he did make me a really nice salad the day AF arrived in 2ww.
Bendy, Luc, Fingerscrossed,Myra,hope you guys are ok.
Speak tomorrow
love Ali xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali   for thinking i had a furry pussy , glad you enjoyed the party and was a good girl 
Off to bed now 
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I love the Mr Riddle Calender.........would it be ready by Christmas?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy   are they going to be his head super imposed on some hunks bodies


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

The quickest message ever today as I have minus 5 minutes before I am due to leave - ie I'm late! OOOOOPS
Lucy just thought I'd reply before I forget. I am on the sniffing this time because i will be having such a high dose of menopur that it will have to be done in 2 injections and they felt that 2 injections is enough for anyone (obviously if i was on buseriline again I'd end up with 3 injections a night!)
The side effects are just that it is affecting my moods, otherwise all ok. You do get a funny taste in the back of your throat after sniffing it but it doesn't last.
must dash
Lol to you all
Minow x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - the man on the hill is Cerne Abbas, I think it's in Dorset, only trouble is we couldn't all go together coz you are meant to   on it not just lie on it!!    

 everyone !!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers     didnt know that, bet loads of people get arrested up there 

Girls i dont know what to do, have my erpc tomorrow i have just been to the loo and wiped and there is blood not a lot but like start of a/f, do you think they will still do the erpc as i dont want to pass bubs naturally


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

((((((((((Emma))))))))))) I am sure they will still do the erpc tomorrow. I hope the bleeding stays light atm. Will be thinking of you tomorrow  

 to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Barney
How has your day been so far??
Thanks for that, bleeding is slightly heavier now, not too heavy but just like a/f is on her way have got a pad on now  hopefully it wont get too heavy as i dont want to start passing clots at home would rather get it done at the hospital and get bubs tested will give me a better idea of whats going on


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Emma without tmi ( ) most girls having an ERPC will be bleeding before the procedure. The surgeons are used to this don't worry. If the bleeding gets very heavy I would give the gynae ward at the hospital a ring but your very unlikely to pass more than just small clots before then and it won't stop them doing the op. 

Sarah x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Emma,

Not sure if you read my post I sent you the other day but just want to say agiain I will be thinking about you lots and lots tomorrow, not sure about the bleeding as I didn't bleed at all before the erpc but did quite a bit after sorry about the tmi but I was loosing big clots it got very painful at times but only lasted for a few days. 

Lots of love to you.

JJ. xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Afternoon girls.....what a lovely   day. To nice to wade through a massive pile of ironing. I think I will sit in the garden and start reading Sharon Osbournes Autobiography...has anyone read it?
Emma - my thoughts are with you tomorrow   
Minow -hope all goes well with the sniffing, I had to do Buserilin and the highest dose of menopur...so 3 injections....haven't had to sniff yet. I think this time the Gonal F is ready mixed and then a Cetrotide injection which sounds a lot easier.

to the rest of the gang, have a good Sunday.
Love Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Jay-Thanks honey  yeah im hoping i wont bleed to much before  

Ali-Have a nice time in the garden 

Sarah-Thanks


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Emma, best of luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you! I bled on and off for 3 weeks   before my erpc, was waiting to pass naturally but it wouldn't come... so I don't think the bleeding will cause a problem tomorrow.

xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Enjoying the sunshine here too 

*Ali * - My mum has read Sharon's book and enjoyed it. Did you see X Factor last night? Oh no you were out right? I was  at some bits and cringing at others...why do these people embarass themselves like that?? I know I am a crap singer but would never inflict my singing on anyone, other than the lucky children in my class!!! . Isn't it great news about Flumpity (on the other side!!!) I am so chuffed for her. I am sure we will all be joining her on Cloud 9 very soon.

*Minow * - Poor you with the sniffing. I don't like the injections but didn't fancy the sniffing last time. Still, as long as it's working! 

Going to go and do some internet shopping now - lots of birthdays coming up! 
Have a good rest of day all x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Em, love your fur baby! What breed is he? He looks so fluffy and gorgeous


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Barney,
I was gutted i missed it but i think its on again tonight at 8. Its great news about Flumpity...i have been popping back to see how the girls are getting on....I think Monkeylove is starting her FET soon.  
Are you a teacher? What age do you teach. i was a nursery nurse for 15 years until my dramatic career change. 
Happy Internet shopping
Love Ali xxxxx
PS. How is my god doggy Lewis is he being a good boy


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Emma  , will be thinking of you tommorw. 

Minow, Thanks for the reply about the synarel. I did my first one this morning and am not sure im doing it right. when i sniffed the first time i forgot to close my other nostril. so i did an extra one incase. but even when i did close my other nostril it didnt feel like it i actually sniffed anything i just felt all wet inside my nostril then it kind of ran back out. im presuming its the sniffing bit that gets it into your blood and not it just lying around in your nostril so i really dont think i did it right. did it take you a while to get the hang of it?

Lucy


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey Ali, can't keep away fro this site. No shopping done yet but gathering some ideas!!! My brother is 20 soon and I have no idea what to get him??   

Yes I am a teacher. I teach 4 and 5 year olds (Reception), it certainly keeps me busy as I am sure you will know!! I do love my job but I love being on holiday more!   When did you make the career change? Any regrets? I guess as a nursery nurse you didn't get the school holidays, unless you were based in a school?

Lewis is being a very good boy, he is lying beside me as usual!!! Will let you know if he gives me any trouble!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Lucy,
Sounds like the sniffing is a bit of a nightmare, thankfully i have avoided it so far. I hope all goes well for you...is this your fourth cycle....I am hoping to start my fourth ICSI attempt in a few weeks. Am on a short protocol so our paths may cross as i think i start getting scanned the second week of drugs.
Wishing lots of good luck and  
Barney....i was based in a school so did get the school hols....miss them now, left about 4 years ago still work in schools but as an ICT Technician.I used to love working in Reception found Nursery really boring.Is it a Surrey school you work in?
Glad lewis is being a good boy   
love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Ali, 

Its my third icsi, but also had a fet with 2 great frosties. i have never had a bfn so have been feeling like its a bit hopeless lately, like why would it suddenly work now when it didnt with the last 6 embies. but yesterday i had a change of heart after chatting to someone on here who got a bfp on her third icsi with her first child and another bfp with her second child after another three icsi's. I feel much more positive now.  yes the sniffing is annoying i would so much rather have injections but its worth a try. sounds like we might be on our 2ww together. hopefully we can bring some goood luck to the thread.  

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-Thanks honey, that has helped was panicking they wouldnt be able to do it  he is half ragdoll persian a pain in the ****  very demanding my two girls are good but he is always wanting cuddles and meowing at the top of his voice screams rather than meows 

Luc-Good luck with the sniffing, nibbles sniffed i think  i would rather the jabs too 


Barney-My brother is 20 too   very hard to buy for


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

We definitely need some good luck on this thread, sending lots of      
energy to you all. I think there maybe quite a few of us starting in Sept, what a great Xmas pressie if we all got    
Sending lots of   to everyone
Love Ali xxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all

Emma my thoughts are with you for tomorrow. I don't know what to say really, but you have been on my mind.

There seem to be so many of you in cycles at the moment. I have never "met" any one on a short cycle and here we have at least two! I'm almost hoping that I am on a short one when we eventually start. I want something really different so I can feel comfident. I have only every used buserilin and followed it up with Puregon and Gonal F. They are pre filled pens so there is no messing about with mixing drugs or sniffing, but Woking mus be doing something right because they have much better results.

For those experts among you, I have my notes from Hammersmith now. On my first cycle, the penultimate blood test and scan I had before egg collection had a oestradiol level of 7564 and a remark of "abnormal result" next to it. Does that sound odd to anyone? I'm sure Emma or Wildcat will know, you seem to be the experts on these things.

By the way how are you finding the sniffing Wildcat?


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello  
Where can I get the Mr R calendar from?  
you all seem to have lovely fur babies stan and ollie, minows cats are beautiful, & Emma your fluffy cat is gorgeous but I'm afraid I'm a doggy girl     
BArney Lewis is sooo cute I'd love a dog but dp says it wouldn't be fair, out all day - I know he's right   
Just got my rower machine and been having a play on it!   
Wanting to loose at least astone. . .and get trim before starting tx again. I'm even thinking about delaying tx maybe   . .. already feeling a bit anxious about it  
Emma will be thinking of you tomorrow hope it all goes to plan.    
Hope all you ladies sniffing and injecting are doing well.    
Wildcat those follies sound great your 1st tx follies were like mine in size but this time sound brill well done    
wishing you all the best of luck starting tx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just wanted to pop in to say my thoughts will be with you tomorrow Emma, I truly hope that they will be able to test bubs and find a reason for your losses and that they can modify your tx to get you that sticky BFP next time.    

Can anyone help me with a question, Those of you on menopur do you use one of the pens to inject? I had Puregon previously and had to load a syringe into a pen and kind of got used to it, not sure how I will cope if it is just the syringe?? 

Barney and Emma - my brother is 30 and is still just as difficult to buy for, probably more so than when he was younger!! I've got lots of September birthdays too but most of them are kids so a trip to Toys R Us beckons, I'm just a big kid at heart so will probably enjoy it!!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Emma - just want you to know that I (along with everyone else) will be thinking about you tomorrow  Hope everything goes to plan and you get some answers and can start to move on.
Lots and lots of love to you 

Everyone else -        Pick whichever is most appropriate!   It'll take me forever to catch up with everyone's news but I am always thinking about you all  

Debs
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks ladies

Fingers-Menopur is with a syringe honey never used the pens before  

Alisha-Honey dont be anxious about tx im sure its normal to be anxious though, Mr R will look after you  cycle with me 

Sho-Not sure what the correct levels should be i know mine were 30,000 but i had mild ohss and they were going to stop tx 

Hope-Thanks honey, how is the d/r going ?
Hi to everyone else will try and get on here once im back will see how i feel


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Fingerscrossed - i am afraid you have to use a syringe with the menopur. You have to dissolve some saline into it with a needle through the top of the menopur bottle then suck it up, then inject it into the next bottle and suck it up , then swap the needle for a finer one and then inject into your tummy or thigh. 
It sounds tricky but you will soon get the hang of it. I had 6 bottles of Menopur but thankfully was able to do them as two injections.
Good luck xxxxx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

D-regging is going ok so far. Only side effect has been a killer headache today 
Interesting to read back and see the discussion about sniffing. I've sniffed for the previous two cycles and got on ok, but hated the feeling it gave me in my nose. This time I'm on buserelin which I was a bit scared about, but actually has been far less hassle. Next time (if there is a next time ) I'd choose to inject again.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope-The jabs are a piece of cake arent they  when i did it last time i was umming and arrrhing about sniffing has was worried i wouldnt get enough so glad i had bureslin
Have you heard from cecilie


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

No more news from Cecilie yet - will text her again tomorrow and see if Baby Bean has a name yet  

Jabs are no problem - here's a silly question though...how quickly do you all push the liquid in?   I always do it really slowly coz I'm worried it will hurt otherwise, but I wonder if I'm just being silly


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I did it slow too, was too scared in case it hurt    just do it what ever speed it comfortable i was told by Ann not to do it too fast  

Off now ladies make myself half decent for op tomorrow, shave my hairy legs  
Will try and pop on will see how i feel as not good with g/a 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Not just me then   

Good luck for tomorrow emma - will be thinking of you


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh no - presumably that means the Buserelin is a syringe too? It's not the injecting the solution that bothers me it is the initial entry of the needle. With the pen I would push a button and it was all over without having to watch the needle enter!! I'm not really a wuss but I just assumed that it would be the same as the Puregon and I can't even get DH to do it as he is a wuss and would pass out  Sounds like an awful lot of faffing around, still it will be worth it in the end I hope


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning girls,

Sorry to hear that some of you struggle with the sniffer, I found it really easy and prefer it over 2 injections/day. If you sneeze afterwards, or if it all runs out again (sometimes forget to breathe in  ), just take another dose!
If I was ever in doubt I took a bit more and I was perfectly down regulated both times.... It does take a few days to get the hang of it, so don't worry!

Hope emma gets on ok today, it's such a horrible thing to have to go through  

Wildcat - I'll pm you about your offer to look after my furries


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow what chatters you have all been over the weekend it has just taken me 30 minutes to catch up.

Glad to hear you all had good weekends.

We had a lovely meal out on Friday night and then on Saturday we had a friends 40th Birthday party, and yesterday we had a lovely day at horsell common with the dogs and then went out and had a catch up at the local for a few hours, we are meant to be going out for a curry tonight but I dont think I can go I am knackered so will let other half go and have a nice spag.Carb instead I think.

Emma I hope all is going well for you today and they can give you some answers sending you are really big    

Today is a rather dreary day come back the good weather as we are off camping on Friday in Chipping Norton!"!!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma my love, thinking of you today.  

Hello everyone else. Back home late last night and got such a  lovely welcome from our fur babies and this morning they are both being really clingy....Suki joined in all my exercises this morning! 

I am worried as to wether the sniffing is working. It all seemed so much more straight forward with an injection. Yep I forgot for several days to close the other nostril but dh said he doesn't think it matters, it just makes your sniff stronger but inside the nose is the thinest most direct route to your blood supply so it should go in to your system really easily (that's why people sniff cocaine!) and dh reckons they will have factored in to the dose that some will get lost through run off!!! They wouldn't give us something to do by ourselves that was so difficult and critical to get right I'm sure. Ann said that everyone worries that it might not be getting into their system and it is normal to feel like that but that it does work really well....1 week till baseline scan so I guess I'll know then!

As always I'm sitting here stinking to highest heavan post work out so had better go shower!   

lol to you all
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

HIya smelly minnow


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

not smelly anymore!    
lol
minow x


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello girls hope you all had a good weekend.

Thinking of you Emma. 

Have any of you girls ever got your drugs from anywhere other than Woking or GP?  Was looking on the section here about cheaper places to buy.  Thought i'd look into this because I want to do accu but can't really afford it.  Trying to find ways to reduce costs elsewhere but obviously not quality.

I noticed back in July when had fet that Woking's proceedure prices had gone up compared with earlier in the year.  Does anybody know if the drug prices have gone up too?  I have a list here but it says 2005. 

Glad to hear that you no longer smell Minow


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have a 2006 drug price list here what prices do you want to know?


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Cheers Ktx.

The price of menopur please.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to stop by and say I'm thinking of you today Emma 
Hope things go smoothly and you get back on the road to getting your precious baby soon.

Love Deb


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Budgie the price list states Menopur is £15.53 per 75 iu

However my invoices where coming in at £31.70 for 2 or £63.45 for 4 and £317.20 for 20!!!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for looking at that for me Ktx. £15.53 is what it says on last years list so hopefully none of the drugs have gone up. [br]: 4/09/06, 12:40Seems to be quite a good price compaired with what other clinics are charging for that. I will research more.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

They also do packages as well, but last time I wasn't on a high enough dose to of made it worthwhile but bulk purchases do reduce your costs I believe.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just a quickie but to say that the drug packages (if you are on high enough doses) really do make a difference so well worth asking them about them. Mind you that having been said, I've never had to ask, they have always told me...they are very good at trying to help out with the cost...the girls really do know how hard it is to pay for it all.
lol
minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just got home

Well im ok no pain as yet, was   as i went into theatre but happy that there sending bubs to st georges for testing, they said i should have results within 2 weeks.

Kate-Sounds like you had a lovely weekend and camping this weekend you lucky thing 

Beaker-Thanks honey 

Fingers-I hate needles but honestly pinch some fat on your tum and it doesnt hurt piece of cake 

Nibbles-Thanks honey, im sure wildcat will spoil your babies rotten 

Minow-Like the comparision to snorting cocaine   im sure you will be fine 

Budgie-The drug packages at woking are good think i spent £450 for all my bureslin and menopur 

Hi to everyone else
Emmaxx


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Emma - make sure you rest loads.  Sorry that you had to go through that.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - I'm glad you aren't in any pain at moment - try to rest and take things easy hon.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah

Thanks ladies i will do  have tomorrow off as not allowed to drive cause of g/a but will go back weds then seeing Mr R friday, cant wait to see him to discuss things


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma
Hun  Glad things went 'easily' for you. Rest up and take it easy for a bit.
Deb


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Em, glad today was as smooth as possible and they are sending bubs off for tests hope they delievr you some answers 2 weeks wil be here before you know it, what is this process like everything is 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma,   is dh at home looking after you?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma, thinking of you still my love  
Let's hope that bubba is able to answer some questions and help for the future.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Emma,

I am glad that you are ok. I was thinking about you and this difficult day. I really hope that they can find some answers for you. Stay Strong   

Much Love and Hugs   

Jules


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Ladies

Kate-I know everything is 2 bloody weeks, well at least i can find out and do something positive if there was something wrong so i dont have to go through it again when i have my frosties 

Beaker-Good luck for your scan tomorrow, all will be well i promise


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Glad to hear you are ok Em, was thinking about you.  Roll  on the next 2 weeks

What time you at Woking on the 6th?

B.x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - glad things went well for you - I was thinking of you this morning while stuck in traffic on the M3. 

Nibbles, just let me know, I'll pm you my number so we can chat. I'm more than happy to feed your furbabies - having met them I know how sweet they are and they will get lots of love too    

Fingers, you will be fine with the injections, try and get DH to do them for you, MrWildcat does mine for 2 reasons: 1. I'm a wimp and while I can and have done some myself I prefer to be pinching the skin and I don't have enought hands  2. It gives him something to do and makes him feel more a part of the process - he even mixes the menopur for me - he's an angel....  As Emma said though it is really easy, the needles are quite fine and don't really hurt that bad. We push the liquid in slowly as it can sting a little if you go too fast, but within a couple of days you'll be a pro!!

Budgie - I don't think the drugs went up, although the cost of the treatment certainly did!

I had another scan today, I have the same number of follicles (9) but most of them are growing bigger which the nurse said is good news!

Last scan on Wednesday and EC on Friday! I'm hoping I get a good number of good quality eggs this time - please give me 2 embies to put back...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcat how exciting this short treatment lark is great!!!!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Have been in work and there is soooooooooo much to do!!! . Why didn't I go into school sooner?? Mind you I always say that! . Exhaust is hanging off car too, brilliant timing! I have been hanging off getting a new car as I was always hoping I would *need* to get something bigger but as yet haven't needed to  I don't really want a big car sitting outside with no little baby seat in the back. Is it just me??

*Emma * - Am so glad that you are not in any pain, was thinking about you today. I hope that they can find out some things that will help. Rest up and take it easy.

*Budgie * - I think Alip looked into getting cheaper drugs and I think she said that the Woking packages are really good value.

Wildcat - Fingers crossed for Wed and then EC. Hoping there are lots of lovely eggs for you in those follies. 

 to everyone else!


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello ladies - I joined your group then swiftly stopped posting as we moved house and routines changed around a bit, hope its ok to ask a few more questions now that I'm close to starting my treatment?

We went along to Woking for the first time last week for hubby to have his very pricey w*nk - hard life for them eh?! Felt very comfortable there and everyone was so smiley - very different from our NHS experience!

Our 1st consultation is 13th Sept and I have filled in all the forms ready - just need to get a dodgy piccy taken - we dont seem to have any questions to ask our consultant though!  Can you give me some ideas of the sort of questions I may find helpful to ask him?  We have been waiting for this for sooooo long that we seem to have answered all our own questions in the meantime!

Ta!

MrsG xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening girls.
Emma wish i could give you a big  Get lots of rest and let DF look after you. 
Wildcat can't believe you go in for EC on Fri that is so quick.
Budgie - the packages do work out alot cheaper but there are chemists where you can get the menopur for £11, I will find out which one it is. Its mentioned on the Cheaper drugs thread. The chemist was really helpful and they deliver the next day.
Barney - i was in school today, and how manic was it, the place looked like a bulding site and they had had a massive flood and all the computers were all disconnected and drying out.....ahhhhhhh took me ages to put them all back together again.
Beaker -  with your scan tomorrow
Fingerscrossed - all the best with the injections
Hi to Lucy, Kate. bendy, minow, nibbles, jules and all the other Woking girlsand Mrs G95 welcome back

I had a really cool dream last night..... Mr R socks for when we have EC......that would be so funny 

xxxx Ali xxxxxxx
[br]: 4/09/06, 18:00Budgie - the chemist was Fazeleys
xxxxx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi and welcome back Mrs G!

I felt exactly the same as you just befor tx began. I think because there is so much waiting involved many of us read /research the whole infertility/IVF thing, I know I did. To be honest, I found the initial consultation with one of the consultants (Mr R) and the nurses was great and went thro everything step by step. They will explain which drugs you will be taking and give you a treatment plan which they go thro with you. You will prob start down regging on CD21 of your cycle. I am hoping to start d regging near the end of the month. There seems to be a lot of girls on hee starting around then so I am sure you will have 1 or 2 cycle buddies which always helps!!!

Good luck on the 13th, do you know who you will be seeing? Hope to speak soon.

xx[br]: 4/09/06, 18:06What a nightmare Ali! Was it an inservice day at your school? We have inservice on Wed and children start back Thu. My classroom looks like a bomb has hit it!!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

It was Inservice today and the children are back tomorrow. Ahhhhhhhh.......


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

I think we are seeing Mr Curtis around s0930.  I will be about day 14 of my cycle then so hopefully can crack on with it all shortly after! Feeling v. apprehensive as all our hopes have been pinned on this and I'm not sure how we will move on if we are unsuccessful but we realise how small the chances are of this working first time.  Its all a head f*ck!.....think positive Versus dont get yer hopes up!

We have made our decision re egg sharing and how many embies we would like to transfer and will have to be patient a little bit longer I guess regarding everything else!!

I should start getting used to drinking copious amounts of H2O I spose to get ready as I currently drink practically none at all! From what I've read on here - I need to get up to 3 litres a day and I think I will burst if I ever manage that! xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Mrs G
Hope all goes well with appointment with Mr C. You are very lucky being so young that helps so much. I bet you get lots of lovely eggs. 
I was like you with the water but I have got used to it know and regularly drink 2litres plus milk and grapefruit juice.
Love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

You'll need to squeeze in an implications appointment in there too Mrs G so they may make you wait until the next cycle. I had my first appointment on day 11 last month and my implications is tomorrow so we hope to start next week. 

I asked about my weight and their views on it, also about the risks of multiple pregnancy and sick leave for 2ww as work is fairly stressful. Had the mother of all days today - glad of a break tomorrow!

Sarah x


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Ta Sarah!  Whats an implications meeting when its at home then? How frustrating to wait another month after such a long waiting list


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Mrs G

I am waiting to start treatment at Woking, but mine is through the NHS, i have one go at IVF/ICSI, we have been waiting 2 years to get the funding and it finally came through 2 weeks ago, I was hoping to start treatment before Xmas, but looking at all the long waits for the 1st appointment looks like I will be waiting alot longer. Very annoyed as our treatment was delayed due to poor communication in the NHS, my funding should have been allocated in April but the consultants have no idea how to talk to each other, in the end had to go down the complaints route with the PCT.

Good luck with your 1st appointment.

Emma, glad all went well today, hopefully they can get to the bottom of things for you..take care and big hugs

Love Myra


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Myra - sounds like a nightmare for you honey!  We are also on a NHS list for our free go but didnt want to wait as we are in a good age range stats wise and our 3 year waiting list will put me out of that.  Not sure yet where the money will come from - we'll find it somehow though! Also our NHS try would have been at a hospital with poor results unlike Woking. Good luck with everything, hope it all starts to run more smoothly for you. x

Must get some dinner on the go before my hubby gets home and goes mental! Speak soon.


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I think its all about why they've chosen the treatment options for you that they've planned, how the timetable will work and what the possible side effects and complications are. I'll let you know tomorrrow. It was quite useful for me to wait just a little longer as I've got so much  happening in the next six weeks that a later time for EC and 2ww (if we get that far) was useful. I can imagine its frustrating for you. 

Where would you have been going for your NHS go?

Sarah


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh by the way girls

I went for an interview at the Woking Nuffield a few months ago for a position in the appointments department ( If i had took the job I could have booked my own appointment ) I did ask at the time if there was a waiting time for appointments and they said no, strange!!!
Should have took the job could have got all you girls booked in extra quickly. 

Love Myra


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Really didnt know you went for an interview there, shame you arent working there staff discount maybe  

Mrsg95-Implication meetings are where you collect your drugs and tx plan, i would get that booked tomorrow if i was you as sometimes you could wait weeks for one

Sarah-Good luck for tomorrow 

Ali-  Mr R socks   

Wildcat-Good news on the follies 9 are fine honey  

Bendy-Im at woking on friday think thats the 8th, were there at 3.30 cant wait to see Mr R  

Hi to everyone else
Emmaxx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Myra - I have alsobeen getting frustrated by the wait on the NHS list. We were reffered last Nov and should have known something in April but their meeting was postponed(??) but I have heard from them recently and am hoping and praying that funding will be in place for this coming cycle. If not we will have to wait til after Xmas, etc..   Are you with Woking and Surrey Heath too?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Blimey youve been chatty!!

Emma Im so glad your not feeling too pooey, I was thinking of you this morning!! hope you get the answers you deserve!

I read Budgies question re drug costs and I went to "Ferring" the Menopur manufacturers and they were ace really reasonable and a very quick service, I think it was a saving of at least £8 a day if I remember correctly!! My GP converts the cheaper stuff into NHS perscriptions for us 

Hope your all ok gotta dash tonight

Gill xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey, everyone has been chatty today, think I only managed to get on once today - will do better tomorrow!!!

Mr and Mrs W - good luck for Wednesdays scan and Fridays EC -      for lots of good quality eggs

Emma - hope DH has been looking after you  

Thanks for everyones advice about the injections, I'm sure it will all be fine, just was a bit flummoxed that it wasn't the pen!! can't get DH to do them unless I want to see a grown man faint!!! He just about managed the pen when I loaded the needle and he couldn't see it and even then he looked a pretty shade of bilious green!!   Might have to teach stan and ollie to give injections, can't be any worse than being scratched with razor sharp kitten claws!! 

Mrs G95 - good luck with your appt - Mr C is really nice. I agree with you about the pricey w""k, a visit to a lady of the night would have been cheaper!!    

Sarah, Beaker - good luck tomorrow        

Ali Pali - think we should have socks with Mr R on one foot and Mr C on the other - it's only fair!!!   

Gill - Blimey £ 8 a day is quite a saving - my drigs are being funded by my GP this time but I'll certainly bear that in mind.

Anyway girls have a lovely evening


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MrsG - I agree with Emma, if you want to start downregging on this cycle it will poss be day 21 if they put you on the long protocol, which most of us seem to go on first time - this means you start injections on day 21. I was the same as you and went for initial consult on day 14 - when they said I could start on day 21 I was thrilled, then they couln't fit me in (I burst into tears in the room, and the nurse went to see what she could do) - they squeezed me in at the last minute for which I was eternally grateful as the thought of waiting another month would have done me in! so I totally recommend you phone the clinic and try to book an implications meeting asap.

I wish I'd checked out my GP etc for the drugs - it's costing me a fortune this time around - ahh well I'm hoping this will be the last time 

Does everyone on here work in a school!!!!! (not me!)


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Barney Bear

Yes I am with Woking & Surrey Heath, when I complained to the PCT, they said that only 5 couples had been granted funding this year as in 2006, very poor if you ask me, where is the governments one free go for all couples, it is aload of rubbish, also they act as if they are giving you something for free, hello!!!! i have been paying my national insurance since i was 16 and never had any medical treatment apart from the odd course of antibiotics.
We should all get free treatment, we do not ask to be infertile, it is a medical condition, so we should get treatment.
I had to contact the PCT as I was being ignored by my consultant at St Peters, we wrote loads of letters, numerous phone calls, they never responded, it was only when I contacted the PCT that i finally got the funding.

Phew...that was a long moan.

Good luck with your funding.
Love Myra


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Mr and Mrs W - Rasher is gooooorrrgeous!! 

I don't work in a school either - I work in events, yaaaaaaaawwwwnnnn. Only kidding - really stressy job but the only one I know!! What do everyone else do??


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks fingers - he is one of 3 (the others are Squeaker and Tom), but def the cutest (and fattest which is what makes him so cuddly). Here he is wearing a hat which he did not appreciate!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-i love that pic of rasher 

Fingers-Im a sales exec im quite lucky really as i dont have to take time off for appts as im visiting clients all the time, so if anyone phones me i have been in to see a client  i did tell my boss though last time as i didnt like lying and i knew i had to take the 2ww off work he was fine and new i was pg and again really supportive as when i had the ectopic he told me to take the 2weeks off work to recover and then when i lost this bubs a few weeks later again told me to take as much time as i needed, but i was so guilty as havent had much time off in the 5 years i have been there 

Its very quiet on here today


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all. 
Just a quick post to say I've had my scan an beanie is still there and doing what it is supposed to be doing. Its now an inch big and heartbeat was strong.
I was so stressed and wound up about everything that I was shaking and actually vomited before we went in for the scan. still think its sinking in that the scan was ok.

Just wanted to let you know and send you all the  and  I have left.

Deb


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

That's great news Beaker well done hun   I'll be having some of that baby dust left over!

Glad you're ok Emma hope you can get some answers now


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all you lovely ones  

Think I can feel af on her way which is great as I want her out of the way by the time i have my baseline scan on Monday.
Hope everyone else is doing ok.
Beaker, so glad beanie is doing good but sorry you were so wound up before hand. Keep snuggling that beanie and thinking positive thoughts...it doesn't want to grow up with a vomiting mummy!

Although there are a few school people on here I think there are plenty of us that aren't. It must be really hard going through all of this with a proper job I have to say. Thank goodness I don't have that worry!    I can be very flexible....and it's not just all the exercise!  
Which reminds me....time for a shower.

lol to you all
Minow x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

MrsG there is a list of questions on the ICSI Board under the thread name ICSI questions for your first cycle consultation -  I used them, although I didn't really need to as Woking are so thorough. Good luck with that anyway  

how are you Jules? haven't spoken for a bit, I'm a bit lost can you do a list update ?

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker-Good news honey  we needed some 

Hi alisha hope your ok


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Emma how are you feeling today? you've been through so much these last couple of months. you are such a star   when will you start with the fet? 
I'm ok thanks just not sure if I want to do the ivf,  at the end of this month -   
It would have to be a fresh cycle as got no snow babies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Im fine today thanks honey, seeing Mr R on friday so hoepfully will let me start f/e/t day 21 of next a/f cant wait 2 more a/fs  hopefully the test results from bubs will be good either way, if he died because of me ie immunue issues at least woking can look at stopping this happening again, if it was just down to bad luck (losing the other baby to an ectopic and this bubs not being able to take the g/a etc) then that will be good too just need some answers either way so i can carry on with confidence 
Why dont you want to start this cycle??


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning all, there are lots of us waiting to start at the moment, when do we all think we can start, I am currently on CD 10, so really hoping my cycle isn't too messed up and over 40 days..again.

Beaker glad to hear beanie is doing well, we all need that babydust so lets hope the next couple of months are VERY positive for Woking......

Ktx

            
all round


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Emma - blimey I hadn't thought of it like that - what your little one had to go through    
When we had our follow up Mr R said there's no reason why we can't start on the next af cycle, which would of been 2 af's. your body has been through alot but you seem to bounce back   easily so I'm sure he'll come to the right conclusion - I'm sure he's got a soft spot for you by now anyway   

Morning Kt - would that mean you would start beginining of Oct?  

If I was to do 2nd ivf it would be around the 27 September (depending on af)
I just keep thinking what if it doesn't work, that makes me feel anxious, my mind says if we delay it we won't get a neg result (well derrrr obvious   - stuuuupid brain) 
me and dp have been together 13 years and never had a bfp together.    will it ever work. ..


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-You will be a mummy honey, have you tried getting woking to test you for immune issues, as sometimes that can be the course and they can treat you accordingly then 
I think because it is f/e/t you dont have to wait as long as your ovaries arent stimulated its more gentler on the body, also i will tell him that people who m/c who get pg naturally sometimes dont wait to try again and go on to have healthy beans  i will put my foot down, i am ready mentally and that will take me to around mid october so that is still another month and a half away  PLEASE MR R LET ME START AFTER NEXT A/F


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Alisha it is a bit like that isnt it, we had our BFN on my birthday and it was really **** and looking at dates I think we our 2WW will end on Christmas week _ If my af behaves itself and part of me thinks I really dont want a **** christmas as well as a **** birthday in one year, but then the otherside says go straight for it and hopefully it will be the best christmas pressie ever.......decissions decissions eh!!!


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Whayhay, I've got my drugs!
I start on the 13th with Buserelin and I'm aiming for a baseline scan on the 29th. 

Oooh it all seems very real all of a sudden. 

Sarah x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sarah- Well done its soooo exciting when you get your drugs well done so pleased for you


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Sarah - how did it all go? best of luck with the (ivf/icsi?)       you sound so excited (it may be catching   ) 

Kt will it really be xmas week for you?? have you had a follow up?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Very excited Minow here!!!!!    

As you all know coz I've bored you so much with it! I've been on a diet and exercise plan and it's been going really well.....well as of today i can now say I'm 8 stone something.....which is what I've been aiming for. Now admitedly it's only just....I'm only 1/2 pound under 9 stone but that doesn't matter I really am 8 stone something. I could have kissed the scales when they showed it earlier..... Feel like celebrating now....prehaps a big piece of chocolate cake! he he he

Minow wonders if she is so excited at this what on earth would she be like if she ever got a BFP?!?!?!?!?!?!? Maybe that's why I can't get one...it would be too dangerous for my health and all those around me?! OR maybe now I've lost the weight and got fit I might get one? oh please please please let that be the case. I'd even give up cake for ever and ever and ever if it helpled!

lol
minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Well done you must be really pleased


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well done Minow - I was 8 stone something once.... think I was about 12 years old


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Well done Minow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma, it's silly really isn't it, for me to get so excited about this when there are so many bigger more important things in life. It's just that all this IVF/ICSI is so much out of my hands and this is something which I can do. 
I have been unhappy for such a long time now just wishing and wishing and never feeling I'm getting anywhere....and I know you know exactly how I feel. but here I have acheived something. Ok it's not my biggest dream of all come true but if I can do this then who knows perhaps my body will stop letting me down. It really is great to feel fit. Surely my body must be the sort of place a buba would like to snuggle up in now?!

How are you today though my love. I'm sorry for being a bit me me me there. Are you still resting? I hope you aren't in any pain and you are now another day closer to hopefully getting some answers.

lol
Minow x

Thanks Beaker and Alisha. Beaker     I can't remember the last time I was 8 stone something either! In fact I didn't know these scales went down this low as I've certainly not been it since we got them. For a while I thought they had got stuck in the 10s!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-It is good for you to do this definatly just dont go any lower than you should as you need some meat on you to have a healthy bfp  i know it must be upsetting to get a BFN but you will get a BFP eventually sometimes we have to be dealt the pooh in life before we get our dream so dont give up, be strong   im fine today thanks have some bleeding which is normal, but no clots   thank god, bleeding has eased today, they said that i bled quite a bit but not enough to worry about, probably cause my womb lining was so thick  but they managed to get everything away that they should of got, so hopefully 1 more a/f then can start. i am also going to ask Mr R for tests etc dont know what yet think immune tests etc but will know more when bubs results come back, as i am not going through another loss


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma you really are an amazing person and deserve things to go right for you. Let's just hope that buba is able to give you some answers and that you can move forward to a big healthy BFP and a wonderful buba (or 2) at the end!

lol
Minow x


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

beaker: good news    go-tiny-go 

minow: I was 5 and a half stone at the age of 15, then discovered beer, then discovered it was possible for me to be overweight *ahem* - two words that should never be used together man, boobs  

emma: Hun, you're a total star and an inspiration, even after everything you've been through the last few weeks you're still smiling, I take my hat off to you and your DH's strength.

I'm also not a schooly of any kind but have the somewhat ludicrous job title of European Web Engineering Manager (it means "geek who has to wear a shirt" when you break it down into English ...)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mrwildcat-Thanks honey  bet you cant wait for e/c friday it has flown hasnt it


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

It's rocketed by, panic mode sets in sometime tomorrow I reckon, not as many follies this time around but they are all around the same size which Anne the Scan said was a good thing. We found out yesterday that the egg that was put back last time was a grade 2/3, which was something of a shock as we're both sure Mr R said it was a grade 1, so we're keeping fingers crossed for much better quality eggs this time around, even if there are fewer of them.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Now what about the words shirt and man boobs.....better than no shirt and man boobs perchance?!
I used to be 5 1/2 stone too but that was in my late teens and a long story that I won't bore you all with........ I found food I think.
I can't believe that mrwildcat could be geeky....especially not married to Wildcat. The words wildcat and geek just don't go together! 
Does your job abreviate to ewem....almost sounds like you're clearing your throat to make an important announcement if you do!

I'm just always amazed at any of you able to log on here when you are at work. I've never been into an office in my life and always wondered what it would be like.....getting an idea now!

Well I may not be in work but I suppose I aught to get on though so I'll say bye for now.

Enjoy your afternoons all (working, clearing throats or whatever you may be up to!)

lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im sure this time around everything will be fine    who told you this time it was grade 2/3


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

and  to the Wildcats! 
Sounds strange that they confused the grades last time.. :-/ Wonder if someone was having a bad day?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope it wasnt Mr R


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - OMG I'm so jealous - WELL DONE to you for getting to your goal weight, I bet you feel amazing   - I did that last year but since this tx I've done nothing but PILE it back on - Being on a diet sucks but being overweight sucks more so I'm back on the diet again - this for me means no snacks, no chocolate and NO hula hoops! Other than that we eat pretty healthy anyway so I guess I will just have to give up the tasty stuff    

Sarah - congrats on getting your drugs - the 13th will come around very quickly and before you know it you'll be on the dreaded  2ww - Anyone else due to start this month?  

Beaker - glad to hear your beanie is doing well - keep it safe and snug. We haven't hada  house update in a while - are you drying out?

MrWildact  - I   YOU!!!

And yes - he really is a total and utter GEEK!!! He spends a lot of time at the computer doing geeky things like writing website code in java and PHP - it's like a foreign language, and when he's not doing that he's playing on his xbox!  Neither of which I mind at all as I learned that marrying a geek is a good thing for many reasons like: He never goes out with his mates to the pub as he'd rather be sat in front of his computer (so I always know where he is!) , geeks are also crap with women (so no worrying about cheating) and geeks have a good, well paid job!  Gotta love the geeks.......


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

There seem to be loads of us about to start. Mr R got Linda to ask me how much weight I'd lost - thank goodness I'd lost another 4 lbs since I'd seen him!

They've adjusted my plan to fit in around a work trip to Barcelona and it looks as though EC and ET will be around the weekend when I've organised a family get together at Center Parcs - typical. Linda was very good and explained everything very clearly. I do feel excited about it all but I'm recovering from a hellish day at work yesterday and still feel flat from that

Sarah


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sarah-Just look forward honey sod work hopefully you wont be there in a few mths time


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Wildcat - I think dh probably in the geek catergory too (he has his own company and is a programmer...great for when I get stuck with the old puter!) but I agree they are fab and he's very very dishy too!
I agree the diet was hard as being a dairy free vegie I ate very healthily already but the odd packet of crisps or piece of cake did used to pass my lips so gave them up and bread and cut the portion sizes as I guess being only 5'4" I didn't really need to eat the same amount as 6" dh! Oh and yep the biggy....no tasty stuff! Not a drop of the golden nectar has passed my lips for nearly 9 weeks   Big thing for me though was to get off my backside and exercise and I have to admit I am now hooked!

Sarah, well done on loosing another 4 lbs. Glad to see you'll be up and running with the old tx soon!

Now on the subject of food....it must be lunch time now surely! 
lol to all
Minow


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Here is a new list as a couple of you have asked. Let me know if anything needs updating and any dates when you have them. It looks like September and October are going to be busy months!
Maybe a Dumb question, but do you still call it D/R and Stimming when you are on an FET cycle or do we need to call it something else?

*Waiting to start treatment*
Sarah38 D/R 13th Sept 
Jules77 D/R 25th Sept (Approx) 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept (approx) 
BarneyBear D/R 29 Sept (Approx) 
AliPali 
Fingersarecrossed 
NVH (FET) in Oct 
Nibbles 
Budgie 
Myra 
Emma74 (FET) 
BendyBird (FET) 
KTx in Oct 
Sho28 
MrsG95 

*D/Ring*
Minow D/R 30th Aug 
Luc D/R 3rd Sept 
HopeSpringEternal (FET) Sept 

*Stimming*
Gill5164 13 Aug (FET) ET date?
Wildcat & MrWildcat . E/C 8th September 

*E/C - 2ww*

*Beans on Board*
Cecilia -  born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Emma74 -   
Beaker - EDD 6/4/07 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Mr Wildact Is there something you're not telling me ??!!!    



wildcat said:


> MrWildact - I  YOU!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL - slip of the finger


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Right then, now I have done the list I can do a proper post

Mr & Mrs Wildcat - I can't believe it is E/C for you this week. The short protocol certainly means that you don't hang about. Follies sound like they are growing nicely and there are still a few more days.

Minow -   on losing the weight. You must be dead chuffed.

Sarah - not long now my love till you start stabbing. It is a nice feeling when you can actually get started again rather than being in limbo land.

Beaker - so pleased that your scan showed that everything is just as it should be. How are you feeling - still sicky?

Myra - I didn't realise that only 5 couples got funding through Woking PCT. I feel even more lucky now. Other than me and you, that only leaves 3 other couples. I wonder who they are ... maybe they will find us on this thread when they start treatment!

Emma - how are you today honey. I hope that you are getting plenty of rest.

I have to say that my DH would also fall into the geeky category. Not by looks as he is very handsome (But then I guess I am biased) but he is a bit of a computer nerd. Working for a computer company and loves nothing more than sitting and playing his computer games. In fact he is away this weekend as going to a friends, and they all network their computers together and play team games.
Talking of geeks - has anyone seen Beauty and the Geek on TV? Started last Wednesday I think?

As for me, I am in waiting land - for the old witch to arrive. She is due today so not technically late but I wish she would show up so I can get started!!

Hope everyone is having a nice day (especially the teachers on their last few days of freedom!!)

Jules


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello girls

   Beaker - well done on the scan, great relief and excitement.  Sarah, bet you are glad to get going.  Minow WELL DONE on the weight loss - brilliant 

Mr and Mrs Wildcat - I'm in love with Rasher - he is soooooooooooooooooo lovely 

Hope you are feeling ok Emma, roll on Mr R meeting. 

Hello to anybody I haven't mentioned.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Budie-Im ok thanks honey 

Jules and anyone else that needs one here is an a/f dance         hope it helps


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Emma,

Thanks for the dance !! I am sure it will do the trick

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I called budgie budie     sorry honey


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Thats ok Emma.  I'll be your budie if you like


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

MrWildcat said:


> Mr Wildact Is there something you're not telling me ??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this should definately stay behind closed doors  

I soooo don't want to be at work any more. have no enthusiasm for any of the workload on my desk ......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I Know how you feel beaker


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Do you think we can declare a national holiday and just down tools?
Trouble is I have a meeting at 5pm (what sort of stupid time is that!) then I'm off to London tonight for a breakfast meeting tomorrow (god knows how I am going to face that one!)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I think we should   make it a week or two though 
Only a few more months of the pooh at work and then you will be on maternity leave, thats all you have to think about


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Minnow congrats on the weight sweetie, I really must start to do something to be honest and your right the most important step is exercise, I do walk alot with my dogs but I dont do anything cardio and really must make the most of the 6 weeks or so before I start treatment again as I put on about a stone with treatment so need to loose some again, however I must make sure I loose this 1 before putting on another one, however I will never be as low as 8 stone something but I am 5ft 11 inch

Alisha I reckon it will be christmas week as My cycle can be anything up to 42 days but if I assume an average of 35 that will be 30th September then starting on day 21 means 21st October and I started Dr on the 30th June last time and 2WW expired on the 28th August so here is hoping it wont take so long this time.

Day is nearly over so I hope everyone is feeling better now

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Hopefully your a/fs will sort themselves out and you wont be waiting 42 days


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Emma..glad you are feeling better, hope you can get started again as soon as possible.

Feeling very lonely dh is in Austria till Friday working, so its just me and my furbabies.
How am I going to cope with all this waiting for appointments, only been waiting 2 weeks, feels like 2 months, so I have booked a hair appointment for Friday morning to cheer me up, going to have quite abit cut off, so dh will think he has a new wife on his return.
Last day at work for me tomorrow for 11 days, going to visit dh`s parents in Ireland for a couple of days next week.

Hope you are all well
Love Myra


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Cant you arrange to meet up with some friends while d/h is away  friday will be here before you know it, your brave having lots of hair taken off  have a lovely time in Ireland honey


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

OMG Ktx if i put a stone back on with treatment I'm stuffed. Mr R obviously has a beady eye on me and my weightloss.
Linda told me I could have skimmed milk instead of semi if I'm having plenty of other protein so at least I'm not using up all my sins on milk. I'm working out how to lose another 10 pounds with two weekends away and medication starting. 

Its still exciting though, there are loads of us downregging. I've warned my mates that I'll be 'menopausal' while I'm in Barcelona and they say they're going to refuse to go in lifts with me in case I lose my rag in a confined space. Such supportive friends I have.  

Sarah x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

Actually may start decorating my living room, it desperatley needs doing, so does my hair, when I say that I am having quite abit cut of, i am not that brave, still has to be long enough to tie back, knowing me whe I get there I will ask for a trim 

Love Myra


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sarah-starve yourself   i found when i was pg with bubs i put on 9lbs when i lost bubs i lost all that weight and went  back to 8 stone  all by not eating  

Myra-Your like me think all could do with a change then get to hairdresser and have the usual  good luck with the decorating that will keep you busy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sarah if you dont mind me asking what is your BMI is as that is what they are more concerned about rather than anything else as long as it is under 30 I think they are ok, but obviously the closer to 25 the better.

I always remember being really upset as my weight was 14 stone and I felt huge especially with friends were 9 stone something but because of my height that was a bmi of 27 but just under 13 stone is within normal weight limits, so at the moment I am slightly over at 25.1 but when you also check the minimum limits I would be like a lanky stick if I was classed as normal with a bmi of 18.5 at 9st 7lbs.  Dont worry about your weight too much as long as you are comfortable within yourself that is the lost important part.

Well done for getting this far honey

Ktx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sadly my BMI is 36.2 at the moment so I'm aimimg to drop to 35 by the time I have my egg collection - or at least that was my plan before I realised I was likely to gain with treatment anyway. Its coming off at an average of a pound a week so I'm getting there. I'm a bit of a shortarse I'm afraid, so i can't carry the weight but I'm being really good at the moment. 

Myra I was told not to decorate at Crawley because of the effects of the paint fumes on my ovaries. We hadn't finished renovating our house when I stopped so the place looks a bit rough in some rooms. I'd check with the books or the clinic to see what they say. 

I asked about ICSI this morning as Mr R had mentioned it in his letter to my GP but Linda thought this must have been a typo as Si's sample was good. Made me feel happier. 

Sarah x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sarah

Thanks for the advice, but as i am sure i will have to wait along time for my first consultation, i am sure the fumes wll be well and truly gone by then, so i am going to get it all finished now 

Girls...Do you think it is worth me giving Woking a call to see what the situation is with regards to how long i have to wait, as all my details were sent to them from the PCT they probably do not even have my phone number.
What do you think?

Love Myra


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-i would say call them honey, why not it cant hurt can it


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Emma


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies - As my EC and ET is getting closer, I'm looking at things that might improve chances of a BFP, and I've always wondered about leaving the embies a little longer - which I will get to do this time as I'm having ec on a friday and transfer on a monday this time.

I just found this on http://sharedjourney.com I want to ask Mr R what he thinks, as I did ask one of the nurses the other day who said it makes NO difference - Emma, perhaps you could do me a HUGE favour on Friday and ask Mr R direct?

Basically my question is - does leaving the embie in the lab an extra day or two to get to blastocycst stage make it a stronger candidate for a BFP - this is what a doctor replied with:

Assuming the lab is competent (and most are), there is no "risk" associated with continuing to culture the embryos to the blastocyst stage. I think you're making the false assumption that the embryos are better off in your uterus on day 3. They're not. Under natural conditions, the embryo remains in the Fallopian tube until the fifth day of development (blastocyst stage). The uterine environment on day 3 is not the same as the Fallopian tubes. When sequential culture systems are employed to grow the embryos to the blastocyst stage, the conditions in the laboratory more closely resemble the Fallopian tubes. Therefore, the embryos are better off in the lab for day 4-5 of development.

The point of growing embryos to the blastocyst stage in the laboratory is to deliberately weed out the embryos that do not have the genetic potential for continued growth. The "risk" you speak of doesn't really exist. If they're gonna make it, they do. If they don't, they don't. Of course, there's always the "risk" that no embryos make it to the blastocyst stage in the laboratory, but (because the problem is related to the genetics of the embryo, not culture conditions in the laboratory) they wouldn't have made in the uterus either.

I won't get the chance to speak to Mr R now until Monday when I'll be having my embryo transfer, so if you could ask him Emma, I'd love to hear what he has to say - Woking seem to think it really doesn't make a difference, but this comment makes a fair point about the embie being in the tubes until day 5

Thanks


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Will let you know as this is what i was going to ask Mr r anyway, i know that ivf clinics need you to have a good few embies as some dont always make it to blastocyst, so he may tell me to just leave them as they are as i could end up thawing all 8 and end up with just a few making it  also i think someone spoke to Mr R about this before and he said that the best place for an embie is in the mummies tummy. i will let you know when i have spoken to him Friday what his thoughts are, as a blastocyst also implants a lot sooner than a  2/3 day embie and i dont want to risk an embie hanging around too long in case he decides to go walkies into my stump again


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Emma - My thoughts exactly - having had 2 ectopics myself and being told by mr r that i'm still high risk for another as I have stumps I want to make sure that we have the best chance as we have run out of money after this and will have to go back to saving for the 3rd try!

Here is a little more interesting info from the same article - hmmmmm

You're right that many programs will transfer the embryos on day 3 when they are concerned that the embryos may not develop to the blastocyst stage. HOWEVER, its not because they feel the embryos will do better in the uterus. They know there's no scientific evidence to back up this assumption. It is because they do not want to face the patient and infom them their embryos failed to reach the blastocyst stage. They are afraid that you will think the embryos failed to grow because of suboptimal lab conditions. As I explained, the embryos fail to reach the blastocyst stage because they are genetically incapable of doing so, not because anything anybody did or didn't do. In our program, we attempt to grow ALL embryos to the blastocyst stage. We have at least 1 blastocyst stage embryo for transfer 96% of the time.

You'll notice in your research into the pactices of other programs that no programs claim that their pregnancy rates improve when failing embryos are transferred to the uterus on day 3. The rationale for a day 3 transfer is to get out from under the "blame" for the failing embryos. By transferring failing embryos on day 3, the program also transfers the responsibility for the subsequent failed cycle to the patient. It is a subtle manipulation of the patient's emotions. Here's the scenario: "We're so sorry the cycle didn't work, but you know the embryos were still growing when we transferred them. We don't know what you did to them afterwords. Wanna try again?" Using this pyschological manipulation, it becomes the patient's fault the cycle didn't work, not the programs's. See how it works?

Growing the embryos to the blastocyst stage requires great attention to detail - a luxury not afforded in a big program performing dozens of procedures a day. Programs performing less than 200 cycles per year have had the best luck with blastocyst culture and transfer with reported (but unverified) pregnancy rates in the 50-70% range for younger patients and egg donor cycles.

I know that Woking does about 800 cycles per year...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I Have seen that article today  where did you find it, its the exact one i have been looking at, the thing is aswell i think they should let us do it if we want i know its extra money but if were happy to pay it and we understand that we could loose some embies they should let us. i will push Mr R on friday dont you worry...are you not seeing him at e/c maybe ask him then


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I also seem to remember asking Mr C about blastocycst stage  and I don't think he tends to favour it either if memory serves me right.

On the bmi front my scales work it out for me and they say I am 26.5% but on line I found a calculator that puts me at 21.5 - 21.6 so I'm a bit confused as obviously if i am 26.5 then according to what it says on line I am still overweight. The thing is my scales take into account age, height and sex so i would have thought them more reliable than the on line one which just wants height and weight. At 5'4" age 34 and 8 stone 13 1/2 I wouldn't think I am really overweight now surely? If I am, what should I be aiming for? Just tried doing more on line calculations and they seem to be saying I should be 8 stone 8 pounds. I thought I had done so well and I am looking slim. Confused now!  

This is such a mine field isn't it. And the thing is we all know really skinny and very large women who get pregnant with no trouble. I guess the main thing is to be healthy and fit. If you are active and eat good food then size is not so important surely. Being slim and living on junk food may mean you have an amazing metabolism but if I was a buba trying to snuggle up inside for 9 months I know what I'd rather be getting.

Off to steam some broccoli then to go with the jacket spuds and tofu!   Actually that really is what I am having for dinner and dh whether he likes it or not WILL eat some broccoli!  

WIldcat you must be getting very excited. This short protocol you're on is amazing isn't it...we started around the same time and I've still got ages to go!   Just hoping you get the ball rolling for some bfps at woking and that I can follow on behind you!......probably best place for a minow to be is behind a wild cat! (even though my minow has only 1 m so isn't really a little fish at all!)

lol
Minow x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello all 

Beaker - so glad to see your scan went ok  

Hope everyone else is doing ok  Wondered if anyone else will be at Woking tomorrow? I have my baseline scan in the morning so hoping I can move on to 'stimming' after that  


Oh, and for those who were asking, the latest from Cecilie:

"Bean is amazing, and being his mother is even better than I'd dreamt. We've called him Sebastian - but he's mainly Bean"  

Debs
xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

A lot of chatting been going on here today!! 

Now that I'm back at work I won't be able to join in the during the day  It doesn't seem the same catching up when everyone else has gone   Only joking, I'm sure I will cope 

*Minow * - Well done you, all that weight loss is fantastic! I don't think it sounds like you are overweight at all. Don't worry too much about charts/scales, I always think it is how you feel and if you are a healthy weight for you which it sounds like you are. I am sure any little embies will think you are great! 

*Wildcat and Emma* - Will be interested to see what Mr R says about blasto. I seem to remember that he wasn't keen and said that they didn't have v good success rates for blasto. I could be wrong...

*Myra* - Hope you're not too lonely. Enjoy Ireland! 

*Beaker * - Great news on your scan! 
Hi to everyone else!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma, I read it on http://sharedjourney.com/articles/3vs5.html - I think we were on the same thread earlier from a lady called sam who had problems with her clinic when the incubator in the lab had shut down. I followed a link that someone posted.

Hope I'm at the clinic tomorrow morning 8.30am for a scan! - what time are you there? You can't miss me as I have red hair (well it's a bit faded and pink at the moment!) so say hello as I don't know what you look like.

Minow - you sound to be the perfect weight, I wish I was that light!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

wildcat - I had a feeling at least one of you would be there tomorrow  

My appointment is 8.10. My DH is coming with me so I'll apologise in advance if he slopes off embarrassed if I come over to say hello  

barney bear - I can't get on during the day either so I normally spend an hour after work catching up, then I don't like to post in case I miss anyone out  

But I do read everything and send you all lots of


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hope and Barney, I pop in and out and I'm sure others do as well so there may well be someone around in the evenings.....just give a shout!

dh still not home yet   I had to get on and have my dinner....couldn't wait for him was too hungry! 

Hope your appointments go well tomorrow Hope and Wildcat. I can't wait till my baseline scan as I really want to know if this sniffing is working ok   Mind you I do want af to show up first and be over and done with before it. 

Can feel a drink of water calling me! (I have to make sure i get enough in me so I measure it out in the morning and I still have a fair bit to go....if I don't drink it soon I'll be up weeing all night!  

lol
Minow x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

The sniffing is quite weird, isn't it Minow? I had a horrific cold on my first cycle and was worried about not getting a full dose, but as Anne said to me "it's pretty strong stuff"   and everything was ok


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hope I'll look out for you - I'll also be with DH (and poss one of his friends/work colleagues who is over from Germany and staying the night at our house) I have to drop them off at the station after the scan.

Minow, I've done 2 baseline scans while having AF, it's not too bad, they are used to it!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-  thought it was the same website  good luck tomorrow 

Hope-Give Cecilie my best wont you and little Sebastian  good luck for tomorrow too  

Barney-Bet its difficult to get back into work after all this time off


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Emma - last scan tomorrow and a blood test too, so I hope that my follies are growing well. Not long till you start again!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hopefully not anyway will have to see what Mr R says def what to finish before xmas what ever the outcome


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Mr R will let you start right away I'm sure, he had no problems with me getting right back into it on my 2nd AF - as you know it's not been that long since we began the last cycle together!  He didn't put up a fight at all, so as long as your body can cope after the ops, you'll be right back on asap.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Sorry to have been quiet today, was off work sick so spent most of day in bed. Thought I'd just hop on here to check out what's been happening before I crawl back into my pit!! 

Can't believe how much chat goes on during the day, i normally get once or twice so you don't realise how much you miss until you are offline all day!! 

Minow - well done on the weight loss hon, don't worry about the BMI thing too much, at  your height, just under 9 stone is perfect, I'd love to get to 9 stone but despite being very good re diet/exercise, I have gone up 6lbs in 3 days, how the hell can that happen? 

Sarah - I am pretty much the same situation as you, I think Mr C will be keeping a close eye on my weight too.. keep going hon..

Emma - hope you're OK today. Glad you have an understanding boss, my boss has really surprised me with his understanding and support, mind you I haven't started tx yet so that could change!

Talking of treatment starting, I start the Provera this Saturday for 10 days, this should bring on AF about 19/20 Sept so should start to d/reg a few days after I come back from holiday (about 9/10 Oct). So many of us having tx at same time, here's hoping for BFPs all round...

Mr/s Wildcat and Hope - good luck tomorrow...    

Hi everyone else.....


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning girls,
One day away and i had to read from page 10. I am also back to work properly so wont be able to get on as work. I have also been trying to shed some weight but nothing is coming off. I have been back to aerobics    been walking in the evenings and also have been doing 70 + sit ups a day and watching what i eat.......not sure what else I can do   
Emma - how ya feeling love have been thinking about you alot, hope all goes well on Fri with Mr R
Mr & Mrs Wildcat - good luck today with your final scan
 to everyone else, have a good day
sending lots of    to you all
Love Ali xxxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

HI GIrls, 

Blimey lots of talk on here about weight at the minute. so thought i would give you my two penith (or whatever that phrase is)   . I dont think we should worry too much while ttc. eating healthily and modersate excerise is good but i dont think dieting is neacarily a good idea while ttc. i have put on weight with the tx and although i preferred the weight i was before whenever i think/decide to diet to lose it people tell me its not worth it and could lower my chances of conceiving and right now getting pg is more important than the way i look so i decide theyre right and just eat healthily instead (occasionally i exercise too).  after all when i get a bfp weight wont seem half as important anymore. 

so please girls dont worry too much. the bmi voting poll on here suggests that people get pg at all different weights. 

take care all

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Girls

Cheesy-Welcome back Mrs   missed you honey  hope your wedding was wonderful was thinking of you that day, and also hope your nice and relaxed from Italy 

Luc-Hows the d/r going honey

Ali-Thanks honey, you sound to me like your doing plenty so dont kill yourself about it 

Fingers-Hope your feeling better today 

Hope and wildcat-Good luck with your scans im sure everything will be fine 

Hi to everyone else, leaving to see a client soon back to work


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Emma, 

Its going well thanks, i have got the hang of the sniffing now and its not too bad at all. 

Only two days till you see mr r now i really hope he can give you some answers. when are you hoping to start fet?

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Glad its going well honey, hoping to start after next A/f which should be taking into account the 21 days after a/f end of oct, will ask him to do immune testing too, did mr c give you steroids etc


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Arggh   just replied and lost it. basically i said woking dont precribe steroids theyre for things like natural killer cells which woking dont belive in. the immune tests woking do are blood clotting ones which are the ones usually related to m/c. for those one you are precribed heparin. i still dont have my result back at woking so dont know yet if ill be given anything cos i may have nothing wrong.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

So how long does it take for you to get those results back   as they surely should have them back by now, as you dont want this attempt to be wasted  i look at the argc and they do all those nk killer cells tests and they tx and they have the best stats so there must be something in it..who did your nk tests


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Minnow I think the online calculators are correct as I have tried 3-4 and they all say the same I think your scales look at alot more as my friend had them before and if they have you as overweight just think what you would look like if you kept loosing weight to what they said you dont want to end up too skinny that your cant get a bfp. A bmi of 21.5 sounds perfect to me.

Sarah It sounds like you have been really really good and had a great loss so far, it just gets hard doesnt it when it starts to slow down, but dont forget a 1lb a week is 52lbs a year which is 3 and a half stone which is loads.... Do you belong to any particular slimming club or are you doing it on your own? Even though Minnow is quite often smelly and sweaty when she posts on here   the exercise seems to be the thing that really works for me as I eat very healthy and certainly do not over eat at all, if anything I probably dont eat enough and I have battled with my weight since I was 18.

Wildcat and Hope good luck with your appointments today

Emma let us know what Mr R says about Blasto's its an interesting one isn't it, but I do think we have to remember that everyone is different and there are so many different stats around that disagree with another, but we have to put our faith and trust into MR R and MR C because they are the 2nd in the country so they must be something right.

Hope today is a good day today as we have darts tonight and are playing the top of the league and we need to win as they are only 2 points ahead of us and there are only 5 games left in the season!!!

Lots of      to all at whatever stage we are all at - this is going to be a very busy cycle time over the next couple of months

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Yeah i will let you all know on friday evening when im back, its so hard i do trust Mr R completly but i have now had my 5th loss so there must be something wrong with me   there so many things that could go wrong it does my head in   chromosone issues,nk killer cells,blood clotting OH MY GOD WHEN WILL IT STOP


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Its not far is it Emma, It is so hard as no one really knows exactly what the problem is and if we did what every article says we should do we would be completely round the bend as they all seem to contridict each other you are such a lovely special person I am sure your dream will come very soon and you will be one of the best mothers in the world. I am not relgious but I am a believer in fate and as much as I cant answer why us at the moment one day it will all make sense as everything happens for a reason if only we knew why at the beginning

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Kate

We will all be mummies one day soon, just have to get over a few hurdles to get there


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thats the way go girl !!!      all the way


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah your right woking are 2nd best so must mean something


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning all 
just wanted to say about the blasto's - I asked Mr r when we went for our follow up and he said they did a trial (a year I think) of doing blasto's and it made no difference to the stats, so weren't keen to pursue that also if you don't have many eggs . . .better in than out etc . . .but I'm sure there's room for manoeuvre there  I thought one of us ladies are taking their emby's to blasto stage . .Luc?.. ?. 

Good luck with the scans Wildcat and Hope  

Minow I used this website to find out my BMI - I think you'll find you come in the OK area  well done 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5297790.stm

Is Cheesy back today?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Warning warning.........Smelly Minow here! Thank you for that KT!!!!    

I really do agree that dieting during tx is not a good idea. We decided to have a bit of time off between tx and that's when I really dieted. Now thanks to that I am just a lot more careful about what and how much I eat. It's not really a diet to not eat crisps and cake etc! Much more healthy choice for any buba!
I think my scales must be wrong on the bmi as well. I could probably loose another couple of pounds or so but no more! 
The big thing is exercise and I wanted to do that to get fit coz I'm already gona be an older mum than I might have wished I will still be able to run around and play with them. With exercise it is important to do a variety, you need to raise your heart rate for some and then you also should do some resistance (weights) and stretching. Slow weight loss is the best so don't worry if it seems a long road. Just be as fit and healthy as you can and buba will be happy with that!   

Good luck to those with appointments today. Can someone do an af dance for me....I could do with her turning up pretty soon please. I'm happy to keep her busy for a few days (though not too nasty please!) so if you don't want her send her my way!

Bugger, pupils have jsut arrived.....didn't realise they were coming today. Must dash! And me still smelly too.....!!!!!
lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Yeah Cheesy is back, think she is tied up with work being her first day back, will let you know what Mr R says obviously if mine and say wildcats are blasto they implant quicker less time to float into our stumps so less chance of ectopic

[fly]WELCOME BACK MRS CHEESY WE MISSED YOU        [/fly]


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha - I agree, I asked Mr R about blasts at my follow up cons a couple of weeks ago and he told me the same thing. 

And since I only get 5-8 eggs it's not worth it for me anyway. But it would be interesting to do it.... I have this nagging feeling that my main prob is that the embryos are not strong enough. I read somewhere that couples who have male factor IF should always consider blasts as the male dna only kicks in after a few days, interesting theory but is it really true do you think


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-My d/f sperm isnt great either but not too low borderline so could be something in that, although i have had loss's with my previous partner so think its me or bad luck i will see what Mr R says see if i can wrap him round my finger


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Can you ask him at what stage do they consider testing for immunity probs and stuff like that? I forgot when I was there  
Are you considering going somewhere else eventually if things don't work out?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not really sure Nibbles im just not thinking straight at the mo so many questions etc  i will ask him about testing as this is stupid but Luc said that they only do blood clotting tests and treat you for that dont believe in Nk Killer cells, will probably stay with them and see what happens with my 8 frosties then decide from there, dont want to leave them as there all so lovely but need to think why i went there in the 1st place...to have a baby 

Off now ladies Cheesy said she will be on later this afternoon


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good morning ladies!

Well I got my scan done in the end, we were late arriving as the traffic on the M3 was a total nightmare, so we ended up going down the A30 to avoid it and that wasn't any better - so frustrating - It usually takes 25-30 mins to get there, today it was just over an hour.

The scan went well, It looks like I have 6 really good sized follies and a few other smaller ones, so I'm working on the principle that the 6 will give me good eggs. I took my last cetrotide this morning, and no menopur for me tonight! I also had a blood test for LH, oestrodol (sp?) and progesterone levels which will tell them when I need to take my pregnl tonight and how much etc. It seems so close now, yet I feel like I'm not really doing it, it's very srange - no side effects, no sore boobs, no cranky days - pretty good really but I think I miss them as at lewast that made me feel like something was happening. I do have a few twinges around my ovaries though - so that is good!

Cheesy - welcome back hun - how was the big day? Did you have a wonderful honeymoon? Can't wait to hear all about it.

KT you are right about these reports all contradicting each other - it's so frustrating - all this kowledge and we still don't know if we can trust it.  It's true that Woking is the 2nd best in the UK - I wonder how they compare to the US, Australia and Europe though - perhaps I should do some investigating....


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Wildcat that's great news with the follies  
It's amazing how quick this cycle is going, and no symptoms   I'm sure the pregnyll will put that right   
Egg collection on Friday   wow! How exciting-i have everything crossed for the wildcats


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Alisha - It's going to be a tough one this time as I'm scared I'll lose them again, I was fine last time up to this point but i ovulated early which is not good as I lost the best follies - I don't have many this time so we can't afford to lose any.

I want twins soooooo bad.....


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcat, well done that sounds like a good number of follies, dont worry about the numbers too much as every time is different I cant believe how quickly you are having EC already it is soooo exciting.

Also please dont set your heart on twins too much I would hate for you to be disappointed (I too want twins   )and you have to remember that you can still have twins with only 1 embie so dont panic and worry too much 

Wow you will be in the 2WW on Monday

I will not be around on Friday to hear how many eggs you have as off camping but I will be thinking of you and wishing you well, Hey the Wildcats with have a litter on board on Monday


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Every time I look at that picture of Rasher it makes me smile 

Just been catching up with all the chat.  You are all right about too many questions, confusing answers.  Does my brain in.  I am a worrier though so it all churns round and and around.  Some times it can even be as frustrating as asking  a doctor a question and the question comes up again a few weeks later and you get a different answer from someone else  Then you start wondering who to believe.
Does anybody know if Woking are still number 2.  When are stats out again.  Its silly but it makes you feel better if its confirmed in writing that they are great 

Good news Wildcats.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Teaching done! Poor pupils with me still in my gym clothes!!!   

On the stats side of things Woking did say to me that although they are no2 the one that is no1 does sway their stats slightly in the cases that they accept (I think they don't accept everyone, I think they have a cut off age) and so in many ways Woking is no1.
The thing with stats is that you can make what you want of them. A bit like the stats that came out years ago saying that it was bad for your health to be teetotal......on further investigation it turned out that they hadn't asked why people were teetotal and when it was looked at again they found that rather a lot of the teetotalers they had looked at had been alcoholics and were forced to be teetotal!

The main thing is that Mr C and Mr R both appear to be great, the girls are certainly wonderful and I am sure that they give us all the best chance we can. They can't work miracles but it means a lot to them to get us to motherhood and they do everything they can.
I can never fail to be moved by all the baby piccies there and especially the ones with mr C (coz he;s who I am with0 holding the babies.....as proud as any dad!

Dh has decided it's time for a cupa.....i'm still in my gym clothes so had better go and deal with him first and then me!

We want wedding photos...stories...honeymoon photos...the lot! Can't wait to hear from Cheesy!

lol to you all...oh and Yay Wildcat...good on ya!

Minow x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Bonjourno ladies  

Just a quicky to say hi as I am busy plouging through 240 emails and mainly stuff people couldnt be bothered to do whilst I was away

Wedding day was brilliant, I loved it and honeymoon was an adventure to say the least  

Sorry this is so short but hopefully will be back to full force in next couple of days.

Unsure of all the news but have spoken with Emma and am totally gutted for whats happended and wish you all the very best for what you decide to do next honey    

I have my 21 week scan tomorrow at 10.30am and will be back afterwards

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Budgie - I just called the HFEA people and they don't know when the 2005 stats will be available. Very annoying really as it costs each and every one of us £103 each time we cycle and we can't even get up to date information, the latest stats are from 2004.

I emailed them 3 days ago with a similar question and I'm still waiting for a reply.  I estimate that in 2005 (according to their stats) there were 35,356 cycles of IVF/ICSI  - at £103 per go they are earning just over £3.6 million pounds a year just from us patients - which I'm sure is increasing - I wonder what they do with all that money.

Also I've had a quick look at a US clinic and an australian clinic (at random) and their stats do look to be a little higher than that of the UK - I can't seem to find a site like the HFEA site though so I'm not sure if these clinic are regulated like ours are.

Can't you tell I'm bored this morning - analysing stats.....


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Wildcat - step back from the Stats! Got to be something more interesting to do than analyse stats..... 

DOn't understand why we have to pay the HFEA, are they not a government run thing....in which case what are our taxes paying for. It's shocking isn't it!

lol
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya Cheesy glad to have you back and so pleased you had a great time, do you feel any different being a married woman and a new mummy shortly too, what a great year for you.

I am afraid none of us had any good news really since you have been away, so we need to hear all your gossip and stories and hope having you back with us with give us the positive BFP's again.......

Ktx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah I am sorry I am back to not so good news  

I hope I can bring some good vibes to you all    

I dont really feel any different as I have been with him for 13 years but I really did feel like a princess for a day  
Honeymoon was 4 days in Rome, loads to see, 3 in Venice and then 1 week in the Lakes just chilling  

Nervous about the scan tomorrow as I know its a biggy so to speak  

So where are you all at? Wildcat - loadsa luck for EC on Friday    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What did you think of Venice we had our honeymoon there it is lovely isnt it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Try not to worry too much thats why there monitoring you this time with the bloods    



Cheesy-So good to have you back honey 

Hi to everyone else budgie,barney,gill,sarah Alisha and sorry if i have forgotten anyone else i havent spoken to already today


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeh Venice was very romantic, stayed in the Europe and Regina over looking the church and main canal altho got bitten by mossies really bad     was given cream by chemist but the bites my leg and arms swelled up so had to go and see a doctor   Was fine in the lakes, surprisingly  

Thanks for the welcome back ladies  

love
Cheesyb now CHEESYBC


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

So glad you had a lovely time mate, good luck for tomorrow im sure bubs will be waving to you both to say he/she enjoyed the wedding


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Are you going to find out if it is a boy or a girl tomorrow Cheesy

Ktx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Mrs Cheesyb   lovely to have you back 
so glad you had a wonderful day and honeymoon. lots of us thought about you and dh on your wedding day   
all the best with the scan tomorrow as Emma says your little bean will probably


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks ladies I know it cant be easy to have me around at times, situations being so thanks  

I am unsure about whether to find the sex out or not, would like a lovely surprise but to be honest I am impatient   so I'll probably ask    

love
cheesyc
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Cheesy
I have to admit that I do normally find it very hard to be around preg women but I feel your little buba is partly ours as well!....you are our beackon of hope and so it's lovely to still have you here.
Hope you don't mind sharing buba just a little with us!
lol
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I reckon you are going to have a little girl.

If we have only 1 I think we will wait to find out but if we are lucky enough to have twins then I think I will need to find out there sex to be able to get ready really

Cheesy it is not hard having you around at all it is really nice as it gives us all hope DO NOT GO ANYWHERE

ktx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I feel specially close I think coz our little Charlie would have been due at around the same time.
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Are you and d/p going to get married

Cheesy-Dont leave darling you have been through all this horrible IF too


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

cheesy you are our inspiration   - we need you around to remind us that it can work    
please don't go anywhere

Emma     we've talked about it but this comes first - not FF   ivf!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ems do you want me to give Mr Riddle a great big fat   for you when i see  him today?



B.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Yeah go on then why not    cant wait to her what he has planned for you next Bendy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

will let you guys know!

Love Bendy.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

What times your appt Bendy   good luck


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy can you ask him if it is important to have a follow up appointment and would he suggest it as we havent had one booked as we are going to start straight away again there seems no point seeing him, but still quite nervous about not seeing him to be honest


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good luck Bendy - tell Mr R we all love him    

Cheesy - I would HAVE to know! I couldn't wait another 20 weeks to find out on the big day, I'm too impatient. People always say to me well I want the surprise - I say in return - it's a surprise either way whether you find out now or on the birth day!!!!  Oh and I agree with all the other ladies - Don't you go anywhere!!! You are a special person on here as you have been through what we have so we are all happy that you are PG and still with us - you are our hope (and Beaker too!)

KT - Try to get an appointment, you will proably have questions for him about when to start, can they do anything different etc - besides, you already paid for it!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey its quiet on here  

Wonder how Bendy is getting on


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It is quiet today isnt it!!!
And the day is going so slooooooooooowwwwww


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I know soooooooooooooooo boring     feel like having a nice cup of tea in bed watching tv


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

busy for me lazy ******* done nothing in my absence    

Helllooooooooooooooooooooooooo ladies


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Having a very boring afternoon so thought I would find somewhere quite and find out what you girls have been up to. 
Cheesy - hi we haven't met,   please don't go anywhere we need your     energy. Sounds like you had a fab honeymoon   
Wildcat - glad all went well today, good luck with EC on Fri.
Bendy - hope all goes well with your appointment.
Barney - how are your new children, most reception classess in Middlesex don't have any children till next week.
Alisha, Kate, Minow, Emma, Lucy, Beaker, hope and Fingers hope you are all ok.
AF due next tues....hope it arrives on time.
Love Ali xxxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello Ali, nice to speak to you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ali, not long till you start the fast track to a bfp!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I want to do a fast track treatment, it seems really good


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I am getting scared. I have been reading up about the short protocol and am getting mixed messages. Some say you dont get so many follies/ eggs on a short protocol and others say the opposite. I only had 4 mature follies with 4 eggs so am starting to worry a bit. 
Love Ali xxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ooh that doesnt sound as good, this whole rollercoaster never settles does it....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Ali try not to worry honey, im sure everything will be ok, its quality not quantity remember that 

Kate-Ring the clinic they may suggest a short one for you too


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am not sure now if you dont get as many follies, hasnt someone got a spell that we can just click our fingers once and be six months pregnant......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

That would be nice wouldnt it


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Having a good day here! Sorry if you're bored!
Just having a quick cupa (well bought one up for dh and got sidetracked reading all the chat!)

Made greengage jam (although didn't quite get the setting point right so a bit runny but sure it'll still taste ok) and now making marrow chuttney as got good crop of marrows and tomatoes this year so need to use them up.
Got loads of lemons too so gona make lemon marmelade but think that can wait till tomorrow.
Oh how domestic eh!?!

Still waiting for af....come on! I keep getting odd twinges so surely she'll be here soon?!

Although the short protocol sounds good in some ways I'm sure they will only suggest it if they feel it is right for you. I find this hard but I do try and leave it totally up to Mr C to decide what is best for me and dh....hard coz I am a control freak!    But in some ways it is nice to feel it's out of my hands and just let someone else deal with it all for me......even nicer if it works of course!

lol, better get back to my chutney!
Minow x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Kate - the info i read maybe wrong, Mr R never said anything about follies/egg quantity, i may give them a call to put my mind at rest.
Emma - thanks for the reassurance.
Ali xxxxxx  
Monow - happy chutney making [br]: 6/09/06, 16:33sorry minow    typo


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I think I perfer my click of the fingers treatment!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah me too kate  
Send some chutney my way minow  

Night ladies cant be bothered to sit here anymore going home

cheesy-Good luck tomorrow honey cant wait im thinking its a girl


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Emma, will be online about mid day and let you all know.

Bet I wont sleep again tonight   

Have a nice evening all

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - best to let the docs decide for you - I don't know which is true, all I can say for me is I did have a lot more follies last time (25 vs 9 this time) but that could be down to a number of things - I think it's because I only did a cycle recently and my ovaries might be over worked! I've been pushing them pretty hard - but I've told them they will get a nice rest after this one.

Minow - you are all domesticated. I did that on my last cycle - went and learned how to make profiteroles, now I wish I hadn't as I'm sure it's the reason I gained a few lbs in betwwen cycles - damn that cream and chocolate....  I have a tonne of plums in my garden - I could learn how to make jam this time 

Cheesy - good luck tomorrow honey, all will be well

I got my call from Woking, I have to take my pregnyl at 8.40pm! My levels are all ok and we are ready to go!!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Now I am getting worried....thats alot fewer follies and I only had my last ICSI cycle last month.
Love Ali xxxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

YAY Wildcat.....good on you!         

I love my cooking and baking, always have done....very hard trying not to eat it all now though! But I have been so good that I'm not going to spoil it all now. I've been giving chutney and jam away.....Maybe I aught to take a jar or 2 to Woking next time I'm there and a packet of crackers or oat cakes for everyone to help themselves!   

Trouble is with all this cooking that I'm now thinking about my dinner and it's far too early!   I know a big glass of water.....it'll fill me up and bring me closer to the daily target.....not as nice as a big spoon of jam though!  

Minow refuses to be tempted....i will be good   I WILL BE GOOD!!!!!!

lol
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Go Minow - be a good girl! It's hard  not to eat stuff when you've just made it though, I stewed some of my plums last night and had to eat some before I put them in the freezer! lol

Ali - If it worries you ask for the long protocol, it's only another 2 weeks with the d/reg and we have plenty of time on our hands!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Wildcats - will think of you at 840 tonight!!            

Minow - wish I was that domesticated, just leave the chutney and biscuits next to coffee machine next time you are at Woking!! 

Cheesyb - welcome back. Glad to hear all went well and can't wait to hear all the details/see photos when you have a chance. Good luck tomorrow       PS don't go anywhere - we need our success stories to keep us going!!

Ktx - I'd like that spell too!!

Bendy - how did your appt go?

 everyone else - hope you are all Ok today 
[br]: 6/09/06, 17:44Picked up my Provera today so am now on countdown till Saturday, it's going to seem like a looonnnggg cycle as it will take 10 days or so to bring on AF....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Good luck tonight thinking of you  mmmm what about a plum crumble and custard 

Fingers-good luck honey, i found acupuncture was good at bringing on my a/f  

Minow-yeah leave them next to the coffee machine before friday please 

Ali-Dont worry honey, if you are though call woking and speak to a nurse im sure they will put your mind at rest 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I will think of you later wildcat

Cheesy good luck with scan tomorrow

Hhhhmmm home made cooking


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I think its dinner at Minows and pudding at wildcats tonight   what do you think??


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off now cup of tea biscuit and home and away then make dinner, they havent responded Kate so i take it we will be making our own dinners tonight  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll make the desert then!!! 

Leave an extra jar for me minow - thats 3 now 

Emma - plum crumble and custard mmmmmmm you are NAUGHTY (I'm supposed to be dieting!!!)


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Girls you are all welcome to come for dinner....trouble is I've been so busy with chutney and Jam that I haven't actually done anything for dinner tonight. I have cooked up some vegi sausages though and am thinking dh can have them and pasta.....me I fancy poached egg on spinach on crumpet with some marinated tofu and salad (dh doesn't like eggs hence him eating something different!)

Reckon I'll do my sniffing at 7 as usual and then straight on with dinner as I can't put it off much longer....far too hungry.

If you do come for dinner though it will be vegie....hope that's ok with you all 

Have fun evenings all whatever you are eating and wherever you eat it! 

lol
Minow x[br]: 6/09/06, 18:44No takers!..........oh dear well all the more for me....in fact all eaten and was yummy! (by all I don't mean I've eaten 3 jars of chutney and 2 of jam!)
lol
Minow x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hellllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooo!!

I do so hate not being able to get online during the day! I feel like a kid who hasnt been invited to the party   

I am so gald you had a lovely time Mrs Cheesy, you were sooooooo missed!! congratulations to you and DH

Minow you are good all that healthy food and home baking, I thought I was doing well but you deserve 1st prize my love!!

I have my scan on Monday and our family "on ice" are due to be woken Thurs I sooo hope they are strong    what am I on about course they are "its going to work this time!!!!!!!!"   

Fingers how are my godcats behaving?  

Go Go Go wildcat, its so quick for you I wish you tons of luck 

Love and hugs to you all    

Gill xxxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Pregnyl injection taken at 8.40pm as instructed. I had a bit of a panic at 8.35 as I was browsing the instructions while DH was mixing the solution, and I noticed it said you had to take it in your butt cheek, I don't remember doing this last time so I phoned the emergency line and got Lea who was very helpful and said it was OK to take in the tummy.  When I read the instructions properly I saw you can do either - phew - I guess I just saw the crazy blue square on the butt cheek picture and paniced!

Anyway - ALL DONE - Roll on Friday morning and lets get me some good eggs


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening girls,
Thanks for all your reassuring words regarding the short protocol. I did a search on FF for shortprotocol and a 42 year old woman had posted a diary. She had  had 2 long protocols with poor success( 3 eggs and none) but when she changed to the short she got 8 eggs and got a BFP. She also managed to go to Blast as well. So that has given me some hope.
Wildcat - glad everything went ok today with the very important jab......2 days to go....i am getting so excited for you and Mr w
Gill- I know what you mean....i managed to sneak on this afternoon but normally i have to wait till l get home.
Minow - your culinary skills sound yummy. I think you should definately leave some by the coffee machine.
Emma - plum crumble and custard or vanilla icecream.......delicious
Hellooooooooo to all you other lovely ladies
Love Ali xxxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

HI girls, 

welcome back Cheesy. 

Sorry to moan but i have had 2 horrid bits of news today. firstly my immune tests are back and 1 of the gene tests is positive. i spoke to caroline, she said she doesnt know what it means so i need to wait till mr c is in on fri before i can find out. i was ok with that, i thought at least i might be able to be treated for it. but then i got my yearly bloods back from the gp and my fsh has risen from 8 to 10.9 in a year. how can that happen. its been consistently 8 for the last three yrs then suddenly 10. bloody 9. im devastated. i know fsh levels are the doom and gloom the only thing they cant help you with. I had the test on day 5 not 1 - 3 like normal so i have a little hope it could be that but i know really im kidding myself. Im just so   . 

Lucy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Lucy my love I'm sorry to hear all your news. I'm just off to bed now and can hardly keep my eyes open and I don't really know anything about either thing but I just had to send you a nunight snuggle.
Thinking of you my love
Minow x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Minow, 

Girls can i ask what your fsh levels are? how closely do they relate to number of eggs. i have always had a good number but based on this result im not sure i will get many this time. 

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lucy-So sorry honey, speak to mr c at least that could be a good thing as if they treat this it could help you get your Bfp!!!  how long did it take you to get your results back 
try not to worry about your fsh mine was 9.5 darling and i got a BFP although it didnt stick probably because of the ectopic so dont loose faith  acup is meant to help lower your fsh why not speak to your acupuncturist 

Minow-Veggie is fine with me no tofu though please  

Wildcat-Glad the jab went ok, yeah i took pregnyl in my belly glad leah was there to help 

Ali-See told you not to worry  

Gill-Your always invited honey, wow not long before you have your little darlings in your tum


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma, 

It took two weeks. thanks for your message. im trying to keep calm i know stress can make your fsh rise. but have actually never been so terrified. cant stop   our problem has always been male factor and my worst fear has always been that my fsh would rise. am desperately trying to order some wheatgrass off the internet but its an american site and they dont take english cards (dont have a credit card). think i might go and see zita, dh will go   he is fed up with me spending money on new things, we go to a new consultant/embryologist/acupuncturist/urologist on a monthly basis but i have to do somehting. i just cant go on like this.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Ohhhh Luc don't    I thought fsh had to be done on day 1 or day 3? not 5
I'm just having a look in zita west at the mo (fertility & conception) have you got it?


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

ALisha 

I think your right it does say 1 to 3 in the zita book. I will have to wait till after tx to have it re tested but the clinic did say i could have the tests done on day 1 to 5 so i assume that it was ok to have it on day 5. i did call the clinic earlier and they said that it shouldnt be any higher just cos its day 5 but they said it is ok to carry on the tx for now so thats very good news i would have been  devastated if they had stopped it.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Luc - ohhh phew that's good ! There's quite a good bit in Zita's book p129 about lowering it. I followed the diet and nutrition bit except the herbal stuff. and  I think my first fsh was about 9 and then the next was about 8 so it can actually fluctuate a bit. Hoping everything goes well this time for you hun  everything is doubly crossed for you      
What was your positive immune test?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Luc, sorry to hear you are getting stresed with this nasty news - not all hope is lost though hun, there are ways to lower it. I did a littl net searching and found some useful articles, check these out:

http://www.labtestsonline.org.uk/understanding/analytes/fsh/test.html This one says at the bottom: FSH results can decrease with oral contraceptives (the pill), phenothiazines, and hormone treatments.

This is also good for levels of all kinds of things:
http://www.pinelandpress.com/faq/hormonelevels.html


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks girls, 

Wildcat really goodluck for tommorrow.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Girls, 

Sorry Lucy I dont know much about FSH levels etc I am not even sure what mine are  

Did anyone see Melinda Messenger on GMTV this morning?

Ktx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

No Kt, what was it all about?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

They are looking for three couples to go through fertility treatment,

One will be put through traditional ivf
one just using acupuncture
and the other by homeopathic and diet training methods as apparently it can come down to something silly like we use pans with too much allumnium or the wrong plastics in our cooking and therefore poisoning our bodies!!!!!!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Would be a good way to get free tx.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah, but having your bits all on show to the nation!! Not for me,,


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Yeah caught the tail end of it bet loads of ladies on FF  will be emailing in   dont think i want the whole of England knowing though 

Luc-You can get wheatgrass from any health food shop, but dont be taking anything herbal while your going through tx, try not to worry honey, as i thought those tests were meant for up to day 3  dont get yourself upset honey, try to relax for this tx ok i know its hard but dont let this beat you, speak to Mr C about your other blood results ok and see what he suggests 

Wildcat-Only 1 more sleep


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning

Luc- dont panic love, try not to get too stressed out,mt FSH levels have varied over the years too, I thought those tests were for up to day 3 as well!!

I so wouldnt want to be on GMTV announcing our problems either!! when Melinda briefly exlained IVF like this "they take the egg, fertilize it and then transfer the embryo!" I actually answered her with "what would you b****y well know sweetheart!" Im not bitter of course you understand!! 

Its a sad day in my house today  my beloved Golf convertible is in the auto trader today! she has to go to pay for tx, kids huh they cost a bomb even before they are here!! roll on the next 18 years

Love to you all, I am going to try and attempt to carry on with my life today and not be too addicted to FF, we'll see


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Same here Melinda was acting as if it was a simple easy solution and then acted as if having a family was so easy and the most wonderful thing in the world!!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Thanks girls. Emma you were right im not allowed to take wheat grass in tx. just spoken to ann w (the younger ann). she was so lovely. she said not to worry and not to take wheatgrass until after tx. she is going to pass my results onto mr c who will look tommorrow. she said they may be a bit higher cos i had it done on day 5. I am still worried as i know other clinics dont even treat if its over 10, so just hoping it will go down again. 

Gill that is   i love gulf's and a convertable   still you will get a baby instead much nicer.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow it is quiet on here today


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I agree its always is when im not at work, OH MY GOD ITS ME!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

No its not Gill we love you!!!!

Not long til you meet your snow babies, this thread will start to get really busy again soon as I thing during October everyone is going to be on tx at some point so me being away Friday, Saturday and Sunday means I am going to come back to pages of catching up to do....


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I didn't see the GMTV thing, but I have applied! I am not bothered about who knows - I'm writing a blog that my entire family is reading anyway - I've always been an open person, and they won't show your bits on daytime tv anyway! If it gets me a free go then bring it on!  I'm hoping I wont' need it though cos this one is GOING TO WORK!!!!!

It is quiet here today, I've just been out with my mum, who broke the key fob that my car lock/alarm is on ARGH I've had to buy a new one now otherwise it's not attached to my keys and I'll just lose it!

My ovaries are feeling very tight today as well - must be making lots of eggs.

Sorry for me me me - I'm having a day.....


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcat good for you girl, hope you do get it and then you can tell them what it is really like as Lorraine and Melinda were talking as if having a baby is actually easy of you do the right thing!! 
Dont worry about me me talks that is what we are all here for as we all have times like that.

Have you had acupuncture this time as well or are you just having IVF? As I am not sure as to whether to look into or not, but I am not really sure I believe in it, but I really want a baby so much and if that is what will produce the result then I will do it.

I was also reading another article the other day which quotes Dame Suzi Leatehr Chair of the HFEA recently spoke out about greater need for clinics to treat couples as people and not simply ivf stats. (the HFEA has stopped compliling league tables this year saying they give a skewed picture)


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Blimey Wildcat you're brave -   couldn't do it personally, but would you still do it if it wasn't free?
What time are you in tomorrow for e/c? are you haveing acu before and after again? whoops how many questions! How exciting -   

kt why chipping norton? 

Morning  luc, gill, emma and everyone else


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Just somewhere we chose really we really like the oxford area and hope to move that way in the next couple of years, we have been to a place called the Bo Peep Camping site in Banbury a few times and have done all of the dog walks there now, we also went to Dorset earlier this summer to, so looked for somewhere not to far a drive away but that is good for dogs so fingers crossed this is the place.

we went to wales last year and it was horrid worse campsite ever the details said it was on 5 acres and it turned out there land was but the actual site was only 1/2 an acre and everyone was crammed in and all the pubs shut during the day wasnt impressed after we had walked 6 miles to it either !!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

well had the scan from what she can tell all seems ok, was sleepy and even with a nudge it wouldnt move so I had to go and have the most disgusting sugar chocolate drink to give baby a sugar rush to move it, of which it certainly did and looked like it was on acid  

Anyway, I am delighted to report    average sized baby, phew and still due on 19th Jan  

Wildcat, loadsa luck for tomorrow honey    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

KT - I really do truely believe that accupuncture helps, it really chills me out and I generally feel better in myself,  the support of my accupuncturist has been amazing too, it never fails to amaze me what she can do!! and its a complete "Me" hour with someone who really wants to help you!! I LOVE IT  

Well done cheesy!!  a mini cheesy Ahhhhh 

Wildcat good luck tom!! bet your really excited now, ooops Mum and the car fob 

Morning Alisha 

Gill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Cheesy-Told ya!!! well done honey

Wildcat-You go girl, i personally wouldnt have the bottle with all my customers people at work etc knowing, not so much about the ivf as i dont care who knows im proud as it shows i would do anything to get a baby and love it soooo much, but people asking me about it when im upset on the drugs 

Luc-Glad you spoke to the clinic before doing anything drastic, keep your chin up honey 
Kate-I believe in acup it but you need to start it a few months before ivf tx starts so that your body gets in sync before the tx starts as your body responds better that way, it took me 3 goes before i felt anything happening but my a/f was bang on time (something i know you have probs with) and also less painful and less heavy, When i had my ectopic they also said my endo had gone and i have had that since i was a teen so it must be doing something right 

Hi everyone else


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning lovelies

Cheesy    how exciting. 
Wildcat - goodluck for tomorrow...also how exciting
Hello everyone else

Didn't see the tv thing and I know dh wouldn't want to do it so won't even think about it. Have you noticed though that again the have your babies young has reared its head this morning on the news.....If only!
Oh and that Neighbours one of the characters is now a teenage pregnancy and then doctors that followed has been about pregnancy just about every day. ggggrrrrrrrr! is what I say!

Had a really good morning. Did really good work out even though I didn't feel like it when I got out of bed, so very proud of myself and then I have cleared out my wardrobe. I have a huge suitcase full of clothes I never really wear and a huge crate of shoes and boots. If I don't rumage in them for the next few months then I will assume I don't need them and they can go! It feels so good to have a really good clear out. (plus makes room for new stuff!     )

Still no sign of af here....please hurry up   Not often I want you but I do now!

feeling a bit sleepy now for all that hard work....time for a cupa perhaps?!

lol
minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheesy how lovely I can't believe Emma and I predicted right that it would be a girl may all your dreams now come true.

Emma, I here what you are saying and that is why it is really playing on my mind to consider it, it is just so hard, Where do you go and can you pm the details I think I will give them a call and see what they have to say as I probably wont be able to start treatment until about 20th October so I have about 6 weeks that I can give it a go for.

Wildcat loads of luck for tomorrow, I so wish I could get online whilst camping to find out how many little eggs you get but will have to wait until Monday

Minnow a                 dance for you
Ktx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Cheesy that's fantastic   glad everything is as it should be. 

Kt a lovely place also is Savernake forest, wiltshire - an ancient forest also has a compsite oopps no toilets!! 
Savernake is famous for the Big Belly Oak, a 1000 year old oak tree close to the A345 on the western edge of the forest. Legend has it that the devil can be summoned by anyone dancing naked round the tree.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Alisha Great stuff thanks for that, but I will make sure we dont take our mate Mazza with us he loves any excuse to get naked!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Have pm'd you with the lady i used last time with Wildcat and David who is her collegue who works along side woking


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Got it great thank you I will give her a call and see what she has to say I will do anything to make this work


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy - well done - I knew it was a girl!!!! well done for finding out  

I'm not having acupuncture this time as I can't afford the extra £300 - this money went into the Cetrotide drugs which has cost about £400 extra so far - It didn't work for me last time, so I'm not sure it would be a benefit anyway. I left each session feeling no different (I'm already pretty chilled) so I don't see how it helped.

Alisha - No I wouldn't do it if it wasn't free - my reasons for this are that they are getting money from making the TV show, so why shouldn't I be paid for it? If the payment comes in the form of free treatment - I'll take that....  Otherwise they don't get my time for free - I'm self employed - so these days I've learned that no-one gets my time for free (unless it's a friend and I'm doing a favour!) 

Emma - I hear you with the drugs, but I've found I'm much stronger this time - I might not be after the 2ww if I get a bfn again though!  I'm bloody determined to get a baby and I will do what it takes to get there.  I doubt they'd pick me anyway - I'm the freaky lady with red hair   - I never get picked!

KT - enjoy your camping - I'll be snuggled up in bed most of the weekend enjoying being pampered   So I won't think of you too much out there in a tent - I hope the weather stays nice for you though, I'd hate to be camping in the rain.

Shoes and boots - MMMMM minow, now you are talking (back to the shoes again)!  Put them on ebay - you will make some money to help pay for new baby clothes


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

My holiday starts today......hoorahh, no more work for 11 days.

Cheesy..we have never spoken yet, but congratulations, a little girl, how lovely, well done.
Wildcat..i have just sent an e-mail to GMTV, not sure if i could go on TV, but thought i would let them know what being infertile really means, the pain and anguish it causes. Can not imagine hubby going on TV, he is a airline manager at Heathrow and he would not want all his colleagues to see him, especially as the reason we cannot have a child is due to male factor.
You know what some men are like the macho thing. Good luck for tomorrow.

Emma...hi, how are you, good luck tomorrow when you go and see Mr R.

Hello everyone else...

Love Myra


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Wildcat - I'd forgotten about the shoe conversation (how could I forget!   )
The thing is I have tried selling clothes on ebay before but hardly got anything for it, most things didn't sell and I don't know I can be bothered again. I think it really only works if it's designer or really good labels....and most of my stuff isn't! plus the fact a fair bit of it is fairly well worn.

Kt, I wish I was going off camping. Dh and I love it whether it rains or not but he's so busy with work at the moment (well as am I) and with the tx I reckon we'll not get a chance this year. In fact reckon the 1 week we had off at the end of June will be our one and only holiday this year  

Myra - lucky you on hols as well! And good on you for sending an email. People who haven't been here never do seem to realise quite how hard it is do they.

Now I was going to make a cupa and got sidetracked again so I really am going this time!   

lol
Minow x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hurray for holidays Myra!  

I'm back at pooey work a week Monday   but will probaby squeeze in some camping down to the new forest as its very cheap  

Kt give acu a go. last time was my 1st go at acu and I really enjoyed it - it really destressed me. dp came with me a few times and couldn't believe how blissed out I looked after! 
I must admit I haven't worked out how much the acu was last time.   

Minow - I always try to do that - but I get side tracked and start trying things on and putting them back in the cupboard, actually I usually wait til it comes back in fashion again


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Your like Suzie off bb she was cuppa mad  

Wildcat-I think you could get picked as you would stand out dont be negative   and you will get your Bfp!!!  

Alisha-I love Wiltshire im into ghosts etc and a load of us a couple of times have stayed in the Red lion which is in the stone circle most haunted filmed there it was soooo funny 

Myra-Lucky you enjoy your time off honey, Ireland isnt it??


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Emma - Is that the Red lion at Avebury?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Emma

Yes, off to Ireland but not till next week, can only cope with the in laws for a couple of days.

Might go to France for the day on Monday, I shall have to refrain from stocking up on the cheap wine, got to try and stay healthy although might open a bottle of plonk tonight, but i will be good just one glass (or two)  

Love Myra


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Emma - It must be but can't remember the name of the pub  took my friends there recently . . .its got a well inside the pub?
found the story!
the inn's very own ghost!

The story goes that during the Civil War of the 17th century, a woman called Florrie and her soldier husband lived at the inn. He was called away to the war and Florrie, left behind, subsequently took a lover.
One night her husband returned unexpectedly from the battle and discovered his wife's infidelity.
In a fit of rage he shot dead his rival and slit his wife's throat. He then threw her body down the Inn's well and sealed it with a huge boulder.
The stones at Avebury 
According to Richard, it is said that since then her ghost has haunted the 400-year-old building.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - did you see any ghosts?? I'd love to see one - I'm sooo skeptical although I really want to believe as I do believe anything is possible - but I need to see it myself!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

How many of you girls actually live in Woking, I bet we walk past each other in the town all the time.

Myra x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah Alisha it was, excellent 

Wildcat-The first time, me and my mate shared a bed and we were scared and left the light on and someone sat by my feet and kept tickling our heads, and then i had a feeling of an older big man oggling us so i pulled the covers up and laid on my front, then we heard someone running around the room, really weird

We should all go there and stay its only cheap, £20 each


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

WHAT   is that for real?? OMG that would scare the pants off me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Richard is funny a right drinker reminds me of Alan Partridge 

Didnt see have never seen anything as all clairvoyants have said im not ready to see anything yet but will always feel and be able to build up a picture of what someone looks like[br]: 7/09/06, 12:33We didnt sleep that night at all, then we went with our partners a load of us that was funny, we thought my friend was snoring next door and they thought we were snoring but neither couples could sleep really weird


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

That is bizaarre - i would of totally freaked out 
dp loves stone circles, burial mounds and all that wiltshire is full of it. 
I grew up round here so take it a bit for granted. Near us is the Uffington White Horse, a beautiful neolithic chalk carving. It is said (local stuff) that the eye is a fertility symbol and that if you stand in the eye and turn around 3 times, you will be blessed yadah yadah yadah   Have done it loads!! although I shouldn't be broadcasting this as you're not supposed to walk on it oooppps , someone will come and tell me off


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL ALisha


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Really   i think it was fingerscrossed put me right on the pen*s that is on a hill up north and if you get jiggy on it then you apparently get pg


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - I'd love to stay there the night - would probably poo my pants but it would be fun!  

I used to live in Glastonbury, Somerset - grew up there - they say there are all kinds of laylines there. Mostly I just met lots of hippies  

Myra - I live in Fleet (so does Bendy and Nibbles)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-I live In Ewell just up the A3

Wildcat-Yeah that would be good we could get together just before xmas as will be dark,cold and scary nearer then


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello again

Emma, am I really cupa mad? Spose i do have a few a day (all pepermint though....no hard stuff for me!)

Scarey things.....not for me thanks! I can live my life quite happily without being scared stupid I think  
I don't live in Woking either (quite near Guildford though). In fact only been into Guildford once other than to the clinic and that was to go to my solicitor when we were buying our house. I fell over whilst running for a train (right by the taxi rank) and might a right mess of my knee. Dh was meant to be heading into the city but had to help me home instead. They even offered to get the first aider for me at teh station (was dripping rather a lot of blood) but just shoved a tissue over the hole in the end as was embarrised and just wanted to get home.

Has anyone ever tried crystals or anything to find out what the future holds baby wise for them? I have tried dowsing but I think on the baby question I tend to influence it a bit too much. I can find water though....that's a bit freaky when the dowsing sticks suddenly jerk or the crystal goes mad.

Myra - i'd love to go to Ireland. What bit are you going to?

Minow x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Myra as you might of guessed I live in wiltshire- after 13 years in Greater Manchester!

Wildcat yeah loads of laylines all leading to significant landmarks, stonehenge and that .

The man on the hill


emma74 said:


> Alisha-Really  i think it was fingerscrossed put me right on the pen*s that is on a hill up north and if you get jiggy on it then you apparently get pg


 maybe at the dead of night be a bit scarey making up and down the hill safely!!

Minow I've never tried dowsing but fancied having a go

Hurray up loaded a picture Has anyone been to this place in Cornwall? Again its a Fertility symbol and you need to crawl through the hole!  We had to wait for the other tourists to dissapear first!
I'll try pretty much anything!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Myra no I am not in woking either I am in Staines, But I am originally from Ringwood in Hampshire


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Have crystals but havent done any good 

Alisha-Did you have to get jiggy in the hole


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Alisha - I know men an tol very well. It is where my first husband proposed to me (In cornish, as he was cornish). I lived in Cornwall for a few years and spent a lot of time at all the ancient sites. I have done the hole thing and I'm still here I'm afraid! 
Minow x[br]: 7/09/06, 13:15    Emma, you don't have to get joggy in it! Mind you as crawling through it and I can't now remember whether it's going round it clockwise or anti clockwise didn't do me any good maybe I should have tried the getting jiggy!
Minow x[br]: 7/09/06, 13:16I meant Jiggy, not joggy!
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know you are into your excercise minnow but getting joggie in the hole would of been worth seeing


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Joggy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just googled it and ......Traditional rituals at Mên-an-Tol involve passing three times through the holed stone, anticlockwise,......

You'd need very short legs to jog through the hole I think!   

Minow x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Joggy 
I so dont do ghosts and scarey things like that, I run into the house when I come home late by myself and I check for "baddies in the back of the car " before I head off if its dark!! 

I even got scared at a murder mystery dinner party 

I want to go and crawl through that hole where is it??

off out to see 'Annie' with the girls tonight, Im going to have to do jab in the public loo, gross!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Have a lovely time seeing Annie


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

we didn't get jiggy or joggy in the hole !


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bit more on it

The unusual nature of these holed stones have attracted much folklore over the centuries. They are regarded to have special properties of healing, fertility, and divination and have often been used to seal bargains (see The Long Stone, Gloucestershire). Here, children were thrice passed naked through the hole and drawn on the grass three times against the sun (widdershins) to obtain a cure for scrofula (lymphatic tuberculosis) and rickets. Adults too would crawl through the hole as a cure for scrofula or back complaints. But they would need to pass through nine times to find healing. Paul Devereux has shown that the radiation levels around the inside edges of the hole are approximately twice that found in the background environment - coincidence or relevant? 

It has also been suggested that passing through the stone could signify a ritual rebirthing process, perhaps performed as a rite of passage or to ensure fertility. Robert Hunt, writing in 1856, recalls the belief that the holed stone could answer any question put to it by moving two brass pins laid across one another on its top edge. 

It's in Cornwall. On the West Cornwall Moors, North of Madron

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bit difficult for me and wildcat we have no tubes    that would be a miracle


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill, you will love Annie it was one of favourites when I was younger I have seen it a total of 14 times now with the last one being a couple of years ago in London with Lilly Savage as the drunk woman running the home Miss Hannagan, it is great stuff


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Love Lilly Savage  what theatre is it on at??


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

its on at Woking, its Ruth Maddock playing Miss Hannigan, Im looking forward to it you cant beat a good old sing song!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You will have a great time I am sure


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Tomorrow
Tomorrow
I Love ya
Tomorrow

You're always
A day away!

Not my favourite musical I have to admit but maybe coz I once new a really spoilt brat of a girl who sang this song over and over and over again - yuk!

(that's yuk to the spoilt girl)

Hope you have fund.
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - Winter time sounds great - it's a plan!!! I've never seen a ghost and although it terrifies me I'd love to! [email protected] take my camera and see if we can take a picture.

Joggy     That made me laugh!

Gill, you will be fine with your injection, I have done mine at a rock gig and on the side of the road! Just make sure you take it in something that won't break or damange the needle (I carried spares) - is it buserelin or menopur you are taking? Enjoy your night out!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-I will bring the camcorder i couldnt sleep i was soooooooo scared, what we did last time was meet up lunchtime go shopping in Marlborough (Alisha will know) then back to the pub in the evening for dinner and drinks and then take our wellies for a walk in the dark around the stones, it was a laugh, i always end up screaming though


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - sounds fantastic. I know Marlborough - have been there a few times.  Walking in the dark in wellies sounds like fun - must wrap up warm though - I hate to be cold.  I'd probably scream too if I saw anything (and might poo my pants! lol)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hopefully you wont want to go as you will have terrible tiredness and morning sickness


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon,

Did you miss me yesterday - I was in an all day meeting so didn't get a chance to log on so it has taken me ages to catch up on the gossip.

Cheesy -   Congrats. Please don't go anywhere, we love having you here and the fact that the treatment has worked is our inspiration to keep trying. Glad you had a fab wedding and honeymoon.
Wildcat - Well done on your scan yesterday and for your Pregnl injection. Not long for you now - only one more sleep.
Myra - Lucky you having 11 days off. Enjoy your time in Ireland. I do live in Woking (old woking really) but I don't often get into the town centre.
Bendy - hope your appointment with Mr R goes well today and you get some answers and can start again real soon.
Minnow - all your talk yesterday of home cooking made me feel really hungry.
KT - enjoy your camping. Will keep my fingers crossed for  
Emma - your Haunted house story creeped me out - well I am a big girly wuss!!
Gill - Enjoy Annie. I love the musical. I wish I had known it was on at Woking as I would have made my DH take me to see it!

Well A/F arrived yesterday so I got to phone the clinic today to ask them to draw up my next treatment plan. I am going in next Friday to collect it, and the Buscerelin and will then be ready to start

 to everyone else - hope you are having a nice day.

Must get a cuppa before the canteen closes at 3.00 and get on with a bit of work!

Jules xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Well done Jules - you will soon be on your way again!!! we need us to get some BFP's on here - or I will have to start asking Mr R who made up their stats!!!   

Emma - I'll be fine - I'd SOOOO love to do this, I will put up with anything!

Back to folklore - the Cerne Abbas Giant is the other one - it features in the movie Maybe Baby (which is a sad but very funny movie about a couple trying to conceive) - YOu have to make love on his willy!!!! (and boy does he have a big one!

http://www.mysteriousbritain.co.uk/majorsites/cerne_abbass.html


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Well done another one on the rollercoaster soon 

So who wants to go to the Red lion? for a saturday night getting scared out of your mind  
Wildcat-Thats it the willy thing i was talking about the other day


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What are you lot like ghost  and willy talk     

Fantastic news Jules you will be starting hopefully when my Af if going to arrive so fingers crossed I will only be 21 days behind you.

We really need a lot of BFP's in catch up on the stats so hopefully we are all going to get the best christmas pressies in the world


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - everyone else is a scaredycat    - Ahh yeah, you mentioned this one - do we like men with big willies?? hmmmmm


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i think they are   I cant even think about willies at the moment sooooo gone off it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

No willies    DENIED!

I'm off in a bit to have an Indian Head massage - never had one before - my friend from the US bought me 4 sessions as a gift so I'm going to have the first one now to try it out - if it goes well I hope to have the other 3 during the 2ww - I'm assuming it's ok to do this? Anyone heard any different


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Have a nice time, not sure about indian head massage in the 2ww ask on complementary therapies board


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

All this talk of willies all afternoon, honestly!!!!!! women!!!!! Actually I think I've just been on a conference call with all of the willies that have been mentioned so far and a couple of foreign ones you haven't thought about yet ... *gaaah*

Like a perfect gentleman I shall refrain from making any further genital-related puns, quips or otherwise and retreat to corner of the room with a nice cup of instant tea and a sticky bun...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Instant tea yuk!!! 

Good luck mr and mrs wildcat for tomorrow


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Mr Wildcat you have done it again and made us all smile


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Emma - Instant Tea ROCKS!! I got into the habit of drinking it at my last job because unlike coffee I can drink gallons of it without becoming a gibbering lunatic and it seems to stay hot forever ...

Unfortunately wildcat is dieting again so there'll be no profiteroles for me - havbe to make do with a choccie biccie methinks ... KitKat anyone or a Chocolate HobNob mmmmm ... chocolate HobNob ...

[edit] I originally typed Chocolate NobNob ... I think this thread is starting to get to me ..


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

its horrible the granules?? 

Going home now 
Night ladies and gent have a lovely evening and 
Good luck tomorrow morning Mr and Mrs Wildcat make sure your in bed early as its an early start, and make sure Mr R is in a better mood than last time   oh yeah he will be as he is seeing me tomorrow afternoon   

Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Thanks - I am looking forward to being back on the rollercoaster and a BFP would just make Christmas perfect. I think I said that my brother is coming home from Oz soon so It will be difficult having loads of kids around this year for a big family Christmas if I am not Pg this time.    

Wildcat - enjoy the head massage.
Mr Wildcat - you always make me smile. Enjoy the chocolate biccies. Can you send some my way?
Night Emma.

Talking about tea - is it ok to drink Decaf tea and coffee during treatment??

Jules xxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcats - hope you get lots of mature eggs tomorrow


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Just wanna congratulate Cheesy on becoming a Mrs and also finding out she will be having a baby girl     Ktx and Emma what's your prediction for me then?

Wildcat wishing you loads of luck for e/c tomorrow.

Lots of Love.

JJ. x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

JJ I reckon a boy, hope you are well I am off now guys though catch you on Monday


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Jay Jay, when do you find out?  

Loadsa luck tomorrow Mr & Mrs Wildcat    

Night all
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Back home now ladies

Jay-I reckon your going to have a girl too dont ask me why cheesy asked me that and i could just see her with a girl 

Cheesy-Love the new pic, im sure Wildcat will sort it when she is back from the head massage


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow Mr & Mrs Wildcat.         
Here's to good eggies! etc

Just waiting for the lemon marmalade to cool a little before I put it into jars. Kitchen smells yummy!!!!!!!

Mr Wildcat - you are very naughty trying to tempt us all with chocolate! At least if you are going to eat it in the corner you could do it quietly   
Foreign willies eh....intrigued now!

lol
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

HI Girls

I didn't have the haead massage int he end  I wanted to but when I got there I asked her about IVf and she told me the massage would drain the lymphatic system and push the toxins out - I didn't want to bugger with anything that might have a -ve impact on the pregnyl injection so I opted to wait a bit - shame as I was really looking forward to it.

Cheesy - Send me the pic to my email and I'll crop it for you

Jay Jay - Instinct tells me a boy - no idea where it came from but there you go - will you find out at 20 weeks or keep us all in suspense until the birth??

MrWildcat  keep that nasty tea stuff at work where it belongs 

Jules - yeah you can drink decaf stuff no problem. I drink a lot of decaf latte - gets the milk down and tastes great - I always drink decaf anyway - can't taste the difference.

Minow - mmmmm marmalade - I'm going to come and live with you for a bit and learn how to do domestic things...


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

KT you should have the follow up it was very useful. And really interesting too.  Also i found this odd... that  some things that ladies on here have said Mr Riddle will do differently next cycle  arent actually true?  He said he hasnt done this and that for years and never would?  Guess i found that a bit odd, maybe hes saying one thing to me and another to someone else

Take care guys write more again later once dinner been cooked

B.x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bendy - I don't have Mr R but I guess they do things differently for each of us to some extent. After all we are all different. Odd if he hasn't done things for years though but some of us have been here for years!   

Wildcat - I do have the odd disaster in the kitchen but I am pretty domesticated so anytime you want to pop in!   As long as Mr Wildcat doesn't bring that tea stuff or chocolate (too cruel on me!) you're always welcome!  

Only made 3 jars of lemon marmalade this time as ran out of sugar (may be domesticated but planning ahead like that....not so good!) still got loads of lemons left though so will have to get more sugar and do some more next week.

Trying to decide what to have for dinner tonight....always thinking of my tummy! Think it's a meal of left overs. DH still out at work and not heard from him so no idea when he will be home. Nothing on tv tonight that I can see. Not going to watch the 9/11 thing, too distressing I think. Bizzare that they have things on all this week and then on Saturday which is 9/11 there's nothing. I thought there might be a service or something as they have been making so much of it this year. Don't get me wrong, I think we should remember, just odd there's nothing on the day.

Jay - I'm really gona stick me neck out on this one......I reckon you're gona have a ............baby!

I don't care whether I have boy or girl. Would love twins but any number would do really. Still no af by the way....where is she?

Jules - We have a big family christmas this year too. With 5 neices there I don't know that I'll be able to face it if not preg. It gets harder every year. At least I'm working boxing day and new years eve so will have some time out but it's so hard isn't it. I know I'll have had time to get over it if this fails as we will know in October (assuming it all goes to plan) but some days I still find it hard that we lost Embie Charlie. I also have a really annoying bil (he is mentally ill) who always manages to wind me up and will say really hurtful tackless things.

With any luck we'll all be celebrating by Christmas anyway and we won't have to worry!    

lol to you all
Minow x


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry to jump in! Hope all is going well with everyone. I was wondering if u could help me...... We have our first IVF appointment in 1 1/2 wks time at the Nuffield. What can I expect?!!!!

Cheers


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Widcat i just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow  

Hope it all  goes smoothly and you get loads of good quality eggs

Love B.x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes - I will let you know how it goes tomorrow!!!

Hello i wish - well as i'm sure all the ladies on here will confirm , Woking Nuffield is fantastic - the nurses are so friendly and helpful and the 2 consultants Mr Riddle and Mr Curtis are great - Emma will tell you about her crush on Mr R    lol - only because he is her hero!!  Has your DP done his   test yet?  Is this your first consultation?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening ladies,
You have really made me chuckle this evening what with "joggle in the Hole" " Mr Wildcats nob nobs" and "foreign willies".......what drugs are you girls and Mr W on    
Cheesy - congrats   I bet you are on  
Mr and Mrs W - good luck with EC tomorrow hope you get lots of juicy eggies  
Emma - hope all goes well with Mr R tomorrow,seeing you will definately make his day  
Gill - you managed to get on today  ....hope you enjoy Annie 
I wish - Welcome to the Woking thread.......which cons are you seeing.....most of us are Mr Riddle fans but a few girls are with Mr C. They are both wonderful....i think Emma is in love    with Mr R
You have chosen an excellent hospital, the staff bend over backwards to help you and are all so lovely.
Minow - girl you do like cooking   
I don't live in Woking either......Whitton, Middlesex but mum and dad are in Addlestone.
Bendy, Jule, Jay, kate, Lucy, Nibbles, Fingerscrossed, Hope, barney and anyone I have forgotten....its Fri tomorrow.....yippee   
See ya


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks wildcat and AliPali - we r also with Mr R!!! It is becoming clear that Emma has a thing for him!!!!! 
We have been seeing him through Frimley (NHS) and have decided to go privately as we know there is no hope of getting through on the NHS!! Had all necessary tests done, including DH   test. But Mr R said that we will have to have another one done by the IVF team. This will be our first consultation as IVF patients, if that makes sense! Will it just be a chat about the procedures or will it be more tests?

Hope all goes well with EC tomorrow Mr and Mrs W

Sleep tight all!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Wildcats-Good luck for tomorrow i hope your wrapped up in bed asleep 
bendy-What things did Mr R say im confused  was it good for you to go what did he say??when can you start

Ali-I do love Mr r but in a fatherly way  

Iwish-Woking are great you will see a nurse then see the cons and fill out a few forms, also try and book your implications meeting asap, thats when you collect your drugs and fill out more forms etc...welcome to the thread 

Hi to everyone else
Emmaxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma - wouldn't we all love to have Mr R as father    although then we would have to see Mr C instead. I have never seen him and I have been going to woking for nearly two years.
Have you got lots of questions for Mr R tomorrow, I know some of the girls have questions that want answering. Hope all goes well
Love Ali xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Ali

Yeah i have written a list  poor guy wont know whats hit him  just cant wait to start again 
Hope your ok honey 

take care
Emmaxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't been around today - loads to catch up with as usual.

Cheesy - Congratulations   How exciting!! My SIL had her 20 weeks scan today - didn't find out what sex though - but she is nearer 22 weeks and has been given an EDD of 10/1/07 so you will both be around same time.

Jay - I reckon its a boy .... no maybe a girl .... no definitely a boy!! Are you going to find out at your next scan??

Gill - Your godcats are behaving themselves and send lots of miaows!!!

Wildcats - Good luck for tomorrow, lets hope Mr W's Nobnobs do the trick!!      

Emma- Good luck with Mr R tomorrow       

I wish - good luck with your appt 

Ktx/Emma - think I am probably nearest to you two - I live in Hersham/Esher - Can't believe how spread out everyone is. 

Hi anyone I missed!!
Anyway must get my beauty sleep - catch y'all tomorrow....


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

got to be quick 

wildcat good luck tommorow

cheesy huge congratulations 

jay jay i think yor having a girl too

bendy what did mr r suggest for next cycle? do you have frosties to use? it may be that the other things you heard were things mr c does i think he works quite differently to mr r. 

emma, good luck tommorrow with mr r dont forget his  

hope everyone else is ok 

take care lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Wildcats-You have probably come around from the op hope everything went well, im sure it did 

So excited im seeing Mr R this afternoon


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

good luck Emma today, no doubt you have your script ready  

Wildcat - loadsa luck for today honey    

Hello to everyone and special hello to those I havent spoken to yet   

I dont live anywhere near Woking, I travelled through treatment from Maidenhead in Berkshire  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning my lovelies

FUnny that so many of you are with Mr R and have never seen Mr C. I'm with Mr C and have only met Mr R once and that was only kind of as he did my EC so I barely saw him although he must have seen me! I think I'll have to start a Mr C fan club as I always worry that he'll feel left out with you all going on about Mr R!

Hope the Wildcats day is going well. Mr W's Nobnobs!    

Can I ask a quick question. Having been down this road 3 times before but always with Buserelin my af has always arrived on time during dregs and has been over by the time of the scan.
This time I'm sniffing and still no af. Scan on Monday so there's no way it'll be over even if it starts today. I know they still scan even if af still going but my question really is if af is late and either hasn't arrived or is still on going will that delay the next stage and starting of stimms?
I'm getting fairly stressed about it. I've booked my work around the plan and if it changes I'll have lost work and will have to loose more (not a good plan for 2 reasons....1 we need the money and 2 if you muck people around in this business they tend to stop asking for you so i could loose out long term too!)

Ummmmm....sure I was going to say things to others but gone out of my head following my me me me bit. Sorry! Will just say lol to you all.

Minow x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning all

Wildcats -  lots of luck for today    

Emma - have a good meet today with Mr R   at my follow up I went in with a little note book!   

Emma/Wildcat the Red lion meet sounds  

Hello - Iwish   Is that your 1st app?

Bendy - how did your follow up go? What did he say about af on day 8?  

Minow-the lemon marmalade sounds yummy   Mmmmmmmm. I made some pickled chillies yesterday, also got a glut of tomatoes, any idea what to do with them? Not sure about it getting delayed...cause of no af 

Cheesy - how does it feel to be back?   Italy is next on me & dp's list never been except skiing (with the school   ) But love italian food   

Luc are you seeing mr R / mr C today as well?   

Barney and Alip you both must be back at work now- I hate going back after the long holiday, I feel as if I've forgotton how to teach! One more week and then back to the grind   

Kt have a great camping weekend its supposed to be very   hopefully off to new forest too   

Gill - how was Annie? I've never seen it-dp hates the theatre   

Hello to Myra, fingers, Jules, Mrs G, budgie, Beaker, Sarah, Hope, Nibbles, Sho And Jay Jay is that everyone? couldn't find the list  if I've missed anyone


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Minow

I'll join the Mr C fan club, he did my ET as Mr R was on holidays but I only saw Mr R once anyway even tho I was under him (pardon the pun  

I suppose on de-regs it also depends on the dosage, I was very late with my period on injecting buserlin, is there a reason you know as to why you are now sniffing instead?

Alisha - with the tommy's love how about some spicy salsa or pasta sauce      

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Alisha - If they are ripe I'd probably make up batches of tomatoe sauce and put in the freezer - will come in very handy through the winter. Great tip for tomatoe sauces is to fry onion and garlice in olive oil then grate a carrot in. Add the tomatoes (skinned and mushed up) and then stoodle for quite a while (stoodle = simmer). If you want to spice it up add some tabasco. The carrot tip was from an Italian and it really is fab.

CHeesy - I assumed I was sniffing this time for 2 reasons. ! I will be having the largest dose of Menopur and so it will be in 2 injections and so better to sniff than have 3 injections a night (although i know someone on here has done that....sorry can't remember who) and also having doen buserelin 3 times it's time to ring the changes perhaps.
Was you af late enough to delay stimms?

Minow x[br]: 8/09/06, 10:09Oh Alisha - forgot to add if they are green tomatoes then I'd make chutney.
Minow x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Minow

I was late by about 1 week but it didnt delay stimmers, I was worried so went to see my acupuncture lady and I came on with a vengance the day after, so I cut it very fine but just about made it. They found a cyst which could have stoppped me moving on but it was an endo cyst which doesnt contain hormones so I was allowed to move to the next stage, thank god  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hiya Cheesy
Sorry being a bit slow here! Did you start stimms during your af then? Or even before it had arrived? I am due to start stimms (accordng to my plan) on tuesday. Even if af arrived today I'd be very lucky to have her out of the way by then.
Minow x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

no worries, I started stimmers when I actually still had my period, only last day or so but lining was thin enough at 8.4 I think so they were happy for me to continue. I phoned before I got my period as I was worried and they said even with no period they still wanted to do the baseline scan.

Hope this helps  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-i would call the clinic if your concerned honey, try not to stress over it im sure everything will turn out fine.

Alisha-Will you come i think cheesy said she would come as long as not in dec as she might go into labour  

Kate-Have a lovely time

Cheesy-Thanks honey


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Jules77 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Latest list
> 
> ...


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh thanks CHeesy!

I know that they do the scan even if no af but I was so worried that it might delay starting stimms. I know it still might if my linning was not thin enough but it's good to know that there can still be some af and thin enough linning to start. Please please let af be here soon. I keep thinking she is going to be but no matter how often I pop to the loo she keeps not being there! I don't think I've ever wanted here this much in my life!  

Thanks Emma - I would ring the clinic but I know they will just say to come whatever. I'm really trying not to stress but It's such a problem with my work. i guess only time will tell though.

Minow x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Everyone,

Mr & Mrs Wildcat - Hope that everything went well this morning and you have lots of lovely eggs. I have everything crossed for you that you get some good quality Embies and a BFP

Bendy - tell us more about your meeting yesterday and what he said about you starting again.

Emma - be gentle with Mr R in your meeting today !! I hope that you get some answers and the green light to start again as soon as you can.

Minow - Sending A/F your way as I am bored of her being here now and want her gone.  

I Wish - Welcome to our thread. There are lots of us here at different stages so can always help with any queries and questions. We also have a good laugh on the thread. The list I just added shows you that there are quite a few of us waiting to start at the moment.

Hi to everyone else - so happy it is Friday  

Jules xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Jules - so you've been hogging af have you. I will gladly take her from you! Just went to the loo thinking she must be here now was planning my message of relief but no she's still not here! This is so unfair. She is never ever late. I've never even managed to get to test day as she always turns up bang on time. No ammount of treatment has ever delayed her. WHY NOW!

Gona go and do an af dance to try and get her here....any suggestions on moves I should do or what music to do it too? (the dance that is!)

lol
Minow x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

HieyMinnow

A/F Dance for you

                     
                  

Set to your own music but I think Loud and Rocky!

Jules xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello Ladies and Mr W,

Wildcats - hope EC went OK this morning - sending you lots of            

Emma - how did ur appt go? hope that Mr R has given you the go ahead to get straight on with your next cycle...   

Minow - isn't it always the way - forever on time until you want to be in time and then delayed.... not sure about AF delaying stims - can't see why it would though if cheesy started her stims on last day of AF... can I suggest come on Aunt Flo ( to the tune of Come on Eileen!! - can feel my foot tapping already!!) Come on Aunt Flo, why are you being so slow, Come on Aunt Flo, give it a go etc etc

Jules - thanks for doing update - amazing how many of us due to start tx soon..

[br]: 8/09/06, 12:28OOhh - trying to put in a smiley and posted before I was finished - I think it was the AF song!!!   

Anyway just wanted to say Happy Friday to everyone


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Happy friday to you toooooooooo fingers!!  love and hugs to my godcats!!

Welcome iwish good luck with your appt and tx 

Hope all went well Mr & Mrs W, was thinking of you 

Emma good luck for your appt this arvo, are you going to declare your undying love for Mr R? I think you should just get it out in the open 

Annie was fab, we sang along,stuffed our faces with crisps and sweeties, giggled like kids  and had a super duper evening!! was a bit gutted that they didnt do "lets go to the movies" & "dumb dog", but hey ho!!

The loo was packed with women queing when I had to do my jab but I was such a pro in and out in a flash!!

Bit of a dumb question because I think I know the answer but can I eat crab?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-Appt is later, I AM NOT IN LOVE WITH MR R IN THAT WAY    
Happy friday to you too  

Gill-Glad you had a good time at Annie  wildcat texted me to say he is in a good mood  i know why he is, he knows he has me coming to see him this afternoon   Wildcat will be on later to let you know how she got on but sounds good


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks for the updated list Jules, helps me atm especially as being away for so long - thanks  

Gill, glad you enjoyed Annie and are a pro jabber  

Emma, count down to Mr R Ron day vu, cant spell  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Your all jealous i know  i could end up getting free tx you never know


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Ladies!!!

Well Mr W and myself did OK this morning I went down to theatre at 9am and was back in the recovery room by 9.20 - Had a much better op this time - less groggy and feeling much better now I'm home. The nurses and all the other staff there are so nice and helpful.

Mr R was in fine form as Emma reported - he collected 5 eggs from the 6 good sized follies that we had this time, so I'm happy  - last time we ended up with the leftovers! so I'm more confident that we got the good ones this time.  Emma - Say a big thank you to Mr R from me - tell him I'm home and a happy bunny 

Minow - AF will come, I was told last time to call the clinic if she wasn't there a day before the baseline, best call them and see what they say.

Gill - glad to hear you had a fab time last night!

I'm off now for a bit to rest - I'll pop back later as I want to see what Mr R says to Emma - hello to everyone else and thank you all for the kind words - what would we all do without this board eh?? I love you all for being so special


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Well done Wildcat, 5 out of 6, excellent    

Happy resting and good luck for the fertilisation call    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well done wildcats   sure this is going to be your cycle


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67460.0

pam xx


----------

